# Was macht MTB-Karlsruhe(e.V.) im Winter?



## Lore (20. Oktober 2005)

genau..  was macht ihr im Winter?? Aktivitäten (wenn ja, welche)... oder nur vorm TV hängen?

cheers


----------



## Bremsman (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi Lore
evtl. Hallentraining (bissele gym und e bissele rum kigge )
wenn interesse besteht !!  
ansonsten gibt es leute die fahren den winter durch !! 
bis bald 
????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

ich wär für spinnung, ab und zu sauna.... 
und jungs beim "rumhüpfen" zuzuschauen, ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht...
habt ihr keine "aerobic maus" in der hinterhand ??
bissle bauch- und rückentraining.... ?   

@bremsman: *erkannt !!!   *


----------



## adrian (21. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär für spinnung, ab und zu sauna....
> bissle bauch- und rückentraining.... ?



meld! ich will auch.    besser isses.


----------



## superjoga (21. Oktober 2005)

BREMSMAN!!!!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. Oktober 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lore
> evtl. Hallentraining (bissele gym und e bissele rum kigge )
> wenn interesse besteht !!
> ansonsten gibt es leute die fahren den winter durch !!
> bis bald ????



Letztes Jahr im Winter war das Wetter Sonntags oft 
sehr gut (kalt, aber sonnig) und da kamen öfter mal
Touren zustande; kann mich an mehrere Pfälzerwaldtouren
erinnern und eine Odenwaldtour gabs Sonntags auch mal.
Unter der Woche ists halt schwierig wg der Dunkelheit,
soweit ich weiss, ging da nix. Der Mittwochsbiketreff
findet im Winter IMO nicht statt. 


Hat wer annen Rad/Trainingsurlaub Interesse? 
(und auch die $s und auch Zeit)

und zwar 1-2 wochen im November/Dezember noch ? (z.B. Biken auf 
den Kanaren, da isses noch warm) 

UND 1-2 Wochen RR auf Malle (ende Feb. bzw März) ?


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. Oktober 2005)

adrian schrieb:
			
		

> meld! ich will auch.    besser isses.



wolltest du ned dieses trondheim-olso dings fahren ?
dann aber mal rauf aufs rad im winter ! 

wie wärs mit 2 woche RR fahren auf malle ? is ja eigentlich MUSS
wenn du sowas vor hast .... .)


----------



## adrian (21. Oktober 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> wolltest du ned dieses trondheim-olso dings fahren ?
> dann aber mal rauf aufs rad im winter !
> 
> wie wärs mit 2 woche RR fahren auf malle ? is ja eigentlich MUSS
> wenn du sowas vor hast .... .)



Jepp. Ich meinte das _zusätzlich_ du dem RR. Nicht immer nur strampeln ..


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

also, wir wollten irgendwann märz/april für ne woche nach malle zum RR... 
www.protrainingtours.de

wär doch witzig, wenn wir ne grosse gruppe werden...


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2005)

Also die Sonntagstouren sollte es doch auch in der Dunklen Jahreszeit geben. 
Wie warm es einen ist, ist ja bloss eine Sache der Kleidung (Und im Gesicht dick eincremen!!!).   

Für Reisen wäre ich immer zu haben, wenn ich jetzt noch Urlaub hätte...   

Ansonsten gibts doch jetzt viel mehr Pfalztouren!!!   
Immerhin wohn ich jetzt direkt am Fusse des Pfälzer Waldes!   

Und beim RMVE können wir doch über Winter Kunstradradfahren machen, oder?  

Bad Wildbad im Winter ist auch ganz Lustig! Kommt garantiert ab Mitte / Ende November regelmässig! Immerhin hab ich ab da an ne Teamsau.   

@Adrian: Geiles Profilbild!


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

und was machen wir unter der woche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> und was machen wir unter der woche???


Kunstradfahren?


----------



## Lore (21. Oktober 2005)

boa trainingslager auf malle.... wie geil!!!  was kostn sowas???

fürs frühjahr wär das genau richtig


----------



## superjoga (21. Oktober 2005)

@lore: kriegste für 350 alles zusammen. mit flug und so.
@blond25: tagsüber!? den-tick-verhauen.....


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wir wollten irgendwann märz/april für ne woche nach malle zum RR...
> www.protrainingtours.de
> wär doch witzig, wenn wir ne grosse gruppe werden...



werdenn alles ? 
wann bucht ihr ? je früher desto besser, oder ?
so hlx flüge sind jetzt noch ziemlich billig.

märz wäre mir lieber wg. resturlaub wegmachen; 
im april geht das nimmer.


----------



## Lore (21. Oktober 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Kunstradfahren?


so heisst das jetzt ..


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

wir wollten im November buchen. 

wer mitkommt:
Bisher ich, eine Kollegin, ihre Freundin... mehr weiss ich nicht. 
Ein paar Jungs wären da nicht schlecht   

wir sollten das mal im nächsten stammtisch  besprechen, oder ??

was gibts denn neues wegen skifahrn ?? 

@superjoga:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @blond25: tagsüber!? den-tick-verhauen.....


Ey, da mach ich mit!


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollten im November buchen.
> wer mitkommt:
> Bisher ich, eine Kollegin, ihre Freundin... mehr weiss ich nicht.
> Ein paar Jungs wären da nicht schlecht
> ...



wann ist der nächste stammtisch denn ?
da sollt man vorher noch ne diesbezügliche
mail rauslassen.... vllt findens ich ein paar
leute mehr. 

skifahrn ? ich fahr nur LL. 
im Winter ab und an bei Kaltenbronn oder so.
das ist konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll, genau
richtig als ausgleich zum biken ..


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> wann ist der nächste stammtisch denn ?
> da sollt man vorher noch ne diesbezügliche
> mail rauslassen.... vllt findens ich ein paar
> leute mehr.
> ...


Sobald Schnee liegt macht biken doppelt so viel Spass.   
Also ich hab letzten Winter nicht von ab lassen können.


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

Keine Ahung, wann wieder Stammtisch ist... wir sollten mal Bremsman anhauen.... ;-)

neee, LL find ich zu langweilig... 
aber wir wollten doch vom Club aus skifahren/boarden gehen.... oder ?

mensch !!! jetzt lasst doch mal den armen tick in ruhe....


----------



## Bremsman (21. Oktober 2005)

hi soweit ich weiß ist am nächsten MO wieder Stammtisch !!
muß aber noch geklärt werden !
was dagegen ??? ( ulli ,adrian ,Blondi)
p.s. der tick will es doch so !!  
schöne grüße !!  
p.s. ulli würde mich in Ettlingen beschweren


----------



## blond25 (21. Oktober 2005)

@ulli: da hat der bremsman vollkommen recht.... erst strampelst du dich so ab und dann so was....   

stammtisch: ja, passt !!!  wer reserviert den tisch ??

@bremsman: sonntag tour ??


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @ulli: da hat der bremsman vollkommen recht.... erst strampelst du dich so ab und dann so was....
> stammtisch: ja, passt !!!  wer reserviert den tisch ??
> @bremsman: sonntag tour ??




jetzt am montag stammtisch ? würd bei mir nich gehn, hab konz.
karten....


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. der tick will es doch so !!


Jup...   

Stammtisch wäre aber am 31. viel schöner! Dann kann ich nämlich auch kommen!  

PS: Ansonsten kann man auch mal wieder gemeinsam Bierkrug-Wettstemmen machen. Auch eine nette Wintersportart!


----------



## Bremsman (22. Oktober 2005)

der 31 wäre mir auch lieber (ist das i.o.)
jepp,bin am So am Start !!(wird ne lockere Runde  )

@Blond 25 klickies ??  
cu


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

@bremsman: ja, ich weiss.....   
aber ich lerns auch noch !!!!   (hab ja super "vorturner")
sonntag weiss ich nicht genau, bin heute abend "on tour"....

aber wie siehts denn aus mit "professionellem" wintertraining ? max. Herzfrequenz bestimmen und dann Trainingsplan ?? 

stammtisch am 31. wäre ok... aber da ist halloween im vogel.... das ist euch schon klar, oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (22. Oktober 2005)

mit dem Rad on tour ???
oder in der stadt zu fuß??
das mit dem T-plan wäre eine idee
wegen HW im vogel  
cu


----------



## Ulli1169 (22. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> stammtisch am 31. wäre ok... aber da ist halloween im vogel.... das ist euch schon klar, oder ??



da wirds sehr voll sein. einfach nen tag später vielleicht ?
der 1.11. ??? (das ist dienstag, feiertag)


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

bei mir gehts auch dienstags.... wäre vielleicht besser wegen platz und so...

wegen t-plan: ich will ja schließlich nicht immer die Letzte sein !!!   

@bremsman: bin in heidelberg, tupperparty....


----------



## Bremsman (22. Oktober 2005)

Na dann viel Spaß !!!  
es ist nicht wichtig wann mann ankommt hauptsache frau fährt   
bis vieleicht morgen nachmittag 
sg


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

@ bremsman: *ACHTUNG !!!*, der Lore kommt gerne von hinten !!!! 
Besser ist da mit Rücklicht.... da kann nix passieren.... 
und vielleicht solltet ihr doch uns Mädels mit in die Sauna nehmen....


----------



## Lore (22. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @ bremsman: *ACHTUNG !!!*, der Lore kommt gerne von hinten !!!!
> Besser ist da mit Rücklicht.... da kann nix passieren....
> und vielleicht solltet ihr doch uns Mädels mit in die Sauna nehmen....


es geht um den Besuch im Albtraumbad für das wir die Karten beim Energyrace bekommen haben.  Wann habt ihr Bock denen die Hütte einzurennen?


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

ich wär für den 31.10....

*HALLOWEEN*

(da muss sich dann auch keiner "schämen", oder so....)


----------



## blond25 (22. Oktober 2005)

_"Das Hallenbad ist am Montag, 31. Oktober 2005 wegen der Herbstferien
von 14.00 bis 20.00 Uhr für die Allgemeinheit geöffnet.

Die Sauna ist an diesem Montag zu den bekannten Zeiten 
von 14.00 bis 22.00 Uhr (*Gemischt*) geöffnet."_


----------



## Ulli1169 (23. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @lore: kriegste fÃ¼r 350â¬ alles zusammen. mit flug und so.
> @blond25: tagsÃ¼ber!? den-tick-verhauen.....




@superjoga
350eur ?  welcher anbieter ? ich habe hier 2 prospekte von 
RR anbietern rumliegen grade das ist 
phillips bike team (www.radferien-mallorca.de)
und
kolling (kolling-mallorca.de)
den Katalog von HÃ¼rzler hab ich mir auch angesehen.

komplettpreise hier (alles dabei, flug, HP etc )
8 tage ca 600eur eur beim einen
beim anderen 1 woche ab/um die 600eur
bei HÃ¼rzeler ab ca 550 bis 4stellig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (23. Oktober 2005)

ui, 600 eusn für 6 tage .. da werd ich wohl zuhaus meine runden drehen müssen


----------



## superjoga (24. Oktober 2005)

@lore+ulli19376627:
jungs, blond25 hats doch schon gesagt: www.protrainingtours.de
da rechnet ihr noch nen flug für teure 50e drauf, dann haben wir den preis von 350. oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Ulli1169 (24. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @lore+ulli19376627:
> jungs, blond25 hats doch schon gesagt: www.protrainingtours.de
> da rechnet ihr noch nen flug fÃ¼r teure 50e drauf, dann haben wir den preis von 350â¬. oder tÃ¤usche ich mich da?



fÃ¼r HLX habe ich _keine_ flÃ¼ge nach Malle gefunden (ab STGT). 
fÃ¼r Abflug ende febr. bis mitte mÃ¤rz 06. 
und bei germanwings auch nicht.


----------



## superjoga (24. Oktober 2005)

mensch ulli, dann fang doch nicht gleich an zu weinen.......
gib mal in der zeile da oben in deinem browser google ein und da taucht dann wiederum eine zeile auf, in die man was reinschreiben darf. am besten: billigflug mallorca. dann sagt dir der liebe google einen haufen zeug und du musst dich nur mal bisserl durcharbeiten......hatte am freitag noch freie flüge für 44,95 (alles inkl.) gefunden, wo weiss ich aber nicht mehr....


----------



## Lore (24. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> mensch ulli, dann fang doch nicht gleich an zu weinen.......
> gib mal in der zeile da oben in deinem browser google ein und da taucht dann wiederum eine zeile auf, in die man was reinschreiben darf. am besten: billigflug mallorca. dann sagt dir der liebe google einen haufen zeug und du musst dich nur mal bisserl durcharbeiten......hatte am freitag noch freie flüge für 44,95 (alles inkl.) gefunden, wo weiss ich aber nicht mehr....


rennrad inkl?


----------



## blond25 (24. Oktober 2005)

rennrad ausleihen kostet pro woche 50 euro..... ist wohl billiger als mitnehmen.... 
obwohl ich auf mein baby ja auch nur ungerne verzichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (24. Oktober 2005)

man, seid ihr kompliziert. keine ahnung ob mit rad. aber das wird ja dann auch nicht soo teuer werden, weil man das ja schön klein zusammenlegen kann und dann in einen grossen schalenkoffer legt. ich werd mir da bestimmt kein rad leihen!! wozu hab ich eins?


----------



## blond25 (24. Oktober 2005)

@superjoga: so sind sie halt, die Männer....   

die beiden Mädels von mir wollen jedenfalls Räder ausleihen.....
so nen tollen Koffer, den bekomm ich doch bestimmt im Velodrom... oder ??   

sonst alles klar, superjoga ?


----------



## superjoga (24. Oktober 2005)

koffer, ja bestimmt, mir gehts prima und dir? gestern nix mit mtb?


----------



## Lore (24. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> und dann in einen grossen schalenkoffer legt.


geht auch frischhaltefolie ?


----------



## blond25 (24. Oktober 2005)

@lore: dein armes bike....


----------



## Lore (24. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @lore: dein armes bike....


verleihen die auch koffer?

ist heute stammtisch?


----------



## blond25 (24. Oktober 2005)

ne, soweit ich weiss, ist heute *kein* stammtisch... obwohl ich nix dagegen hätte... bräucht grad bissi ablenkung, damit ich nicht den ganzen abend neben dem telefon sitze....


----------



## superjoga (24. Oktober 2005)

@lore: bestimmt geht auch frischhaltefolie. allerdings kannste dir für die menge die du da brauchst wahrscheinlich nen koffer holen.....aber wenn du mit deinem smarten lächeln die dame am flughafen bezirzen kannst, lässt die dein radl evtl als handgepäck durch!?oder stecks dir in die hose, macht auch mordseindruck


----------



## blond25 (24. Oktober 2005)

*news*

das "Fit in" macht Donnerstags Spinning (90 Minuten) für die Knackärsche aus Forchheim (RSV Concordia).....
 

vielleicht können wir uns da ja irgendwie anschliessen ??
Ich versuch mal, ein paar Infos zu bekommen....


----------



## lelebebbel (24. Oktober 2005)

Das Velodrom hat RadTASCHEN. Die hatten wir netterweise für günstig bekommen, als wir nach New York geflogen sind.

Nachteil: die Dinger schützen trotz fetter Polsterung den Inhalt nicht...

Beim Auspacken waren die hälfte der 12 Rennräder in irgendeiner Form mehr oder weniger stark beschädigt, und einige der Taschen ebenfalls.
Wenn die Flughafenheinis die Dinger auf einen großen Haufen werfen hilft nur harte Panzerung, kein Schaumstoff.

Fazit: Koffer, oder Karton ausstopfen. Vorher bei Airline nachfragen wegen Sperrgepäckzuschlag, bei LTU hat das (Transatlantik) damals insgesamt 30 für hin und zurück gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (25. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Koffer, oder Karton ausstopfen. Vorher bei Airline nachfragen wegen SperrgepÃ¤ckzuschlag, bei LTU hat das (Transatlantik) damals insgesamt 30â¬ fÃ¼r hin und zurÃ¼ck gekostet.



bei hlx kostet das 10eur; beim letzten radurlaub habe ich alles in
einen radkarton gepackt und die kontaktstellen am rahmen 
mit styropor abgeklebt; ging damit alles ohne schaden gut.
allerdings ist der karton gross.


----------



## Bremsman (25. Oktober 2005)

HI Leutz bin raus aus der geschichte !!!
4-6 wochen SPORTverbot      
d.h. keine sauna,kein spining,kein mtb,kein garnix
wurde am so abend Not operiert    
cu bm   :kotz:


----------



## naiko (25. Oktober 2005)

ah ich war am DOnnerstag auch in der Notaufnahme,... darf jetzt auch 2-3 Wochen Kein Sport treiben !

wenigstens besser als 4-6 wochen ( hört sich nach Bruch an, an dickeren Knochen)

Gute Besserung !


----------



## blond25 (25. Oktober 2005)

Gute Besserung....


----------



## Lore (25. Oktober 2005)

abgeschmiert???


----------



## Ulli1169 (25. Oktober 2005)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> ah ich war am DOnnerstag auch in der Notaufnahme,... darf jetzt auch 2-3 Wochen Kein Sport treiben !
> wenigstens besser als 4-6 wochen ( hört sich nach Bruch an, an dickeren Knochen) Gute Besserung !



wo sind die röntgenbilder ? bruch ?


----------



## Ulli1169 (25. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> *news*
> das "Fit in" macht Donnerstags Spinning (90 Minuten) für die Knackärsche aus Forchheim (RSV Concordia).....
> vielleicht können wir uns da ja irgendwie anschliessen ??
> Ich versuch mal, ein paar Infos zu bekommen....




Schwimmen wäre über den Winter ein sehr guter Ausgleich.


----------



## Bremsman (26. Oktober 2005)

nein kann leider keine röntgen bilder vorweißen
im inneren war was verdreht   
müßt leider ohne mich schwimmen gehen !!!
BLOND 25 ich kenn dich nicht    
bis später bm


----------



## knoflok (26. Oktober 2005)

sind wir wiedermal das forum mit den meißten totalausfällen... 

aber wie habt ihr das denn gteschafft? beide beim biken? 


gute besserung! 

knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (26. Oktober 2005)

nein war danach !!!
und kommt laut arzt auch nicht vom Biken !!  
cu bm


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

@bremsman: versuchs nochmal !! hab ein paar fragen geändert !!! jetzt bist du sicherlich besser !!!! 
und die anderen sind ja auch nicht besser....


----------



## Bremsman (26. Oktober 2005)

sorry naCH der pleite schon gelöscht !!!  
schickste nochmal   
schönen ARBEItstag !!  
glaub mir wäre jetzt lieber arbeiten !!!
sg bm


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

http://www.myquiz.de/quiz.php?qid=17527

UND VIEL SPASS DAMIT


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. Oktober 2005)

Am Sonntag (25.10.) findet wahrscheinlich eine 
Pfalztour statt; Treff 9:45Uhr am RMV zur Abfahrt 
mit PKWs. (Info ging auch über den Emailverteiler)


----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

ja schwimmen ist ne feine sache. geht in der uni für einen euronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

*aber achtung:* da gibt ein fenster unter wasser.... also passt auf, was ihr da alles unter wasser macht... grins
vielleicht werdet ihr beobachtet ...


----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> *aber achtung:* da gibt ein fenster unter wasser.... also passt auf, was ihr da alles unter wasser macht... grins
> vielleicht werdet ihr beobachtet ...


z.B. ?


----------



## blond25 (26. Oktober 2005)

keine ahnung, was man so alles unter wasser machen kann ....


----------



## black soul (26. Oktober 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> nein kann leider keine röntgen bilder vorweißen
> im inneren war was verdreht
> müßt leider ohne mich schwimmen gehen !!!
> BLOND 25 ich kenn dich nicht
> bis später bm



darm und leber verknotet ?  oder urologie ?
danach ??? was machst du denn 'danach' 
 gute besserung


----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, was man so alles unter wasser machen kann ....


man kann wasser lassen


----------



## Lore (26. Oktober 2005)

http://www.myquiz.de/quiz.php?qid=17523


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

*Spinning im Fit in!*

Es besteht tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, sich einer Gruppe anzuschließen und damit "entsprechende" Konditionen zu bekommen !!!

Bei wirklichem Interesse bitte *umgehend* bei mir melden !!!
Dead Line ist der 31.10.2005 (will das "Fit in" so !!!)

Mehr Infos per email oder PN

LG blond25


----------



## Ulli1169 (31. Oktober 2005)

@blond25
wasn jetzt mit Malle im Frühjahr, wg (billigen) Flügen sollte man da 
ASAP buchen, solln wir da mal ne rundmail machen, dann nen Stammtisch
zur besprechung und dann buchen gehn ?


----------



## blond25 (31. Oktober 2005)

kommst du morgen zum Stammtisch ? Dann können wir alles bequatschen, oder ??


----------



## Ulli1169 (31. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> kommst du morgen zum Stammtisch ? Dann können wir alles bequatschen, oder ??



morgen? wann? wo?
is da schon ne mail rausgegangen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (31. Oktober 2005)

ne, ich weiss nix von ner mail... 
aber hatten wir das nicht hier im forum "diskutiert" ? bremsman wollte nen tisch reservieren....


----------



## Ulli1169 (31. Oktober 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, ich weiss nix von ner mail...
> aber hatten wir das nicht hier im forum "diskutiert" ? bremsman wollte nen tisch reservieren....



Jo, hab ihn eben erreicht, findet statt.
20 Uhr, Ettlingen, Vogelbräu. 
Bis morgen dann


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an alle "Arbeitenden" und auch an unsere "Invaliden"....  

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle fitter und wacher als ich...    

*News zum Thema Rennrad auf Malle....:* 
Meine Mädels wollen wohl eher Ende März, Anfang April... Ist das zu spät? 
Ansonsten stellen wir was eigenes auf die Beine... 

@bremsman: ich hätte auch gerne ausgeschlafen !!!


----------



## Bremsman (2. November 2005)

Guten morgen  Blondi  
ist manchmal schon schön ,so bis um 9 uhr zu pennen !!  
gehe aber jetzt dan arbeiten !!(weißt ja AV )  
bis später dann 
cu bm


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

oh... der superjogi ist ja auch da... guten Morgen auch an Dich....
wie gehts dir denn? wir haben alle auf dich gewartet gestern.... (hatten auch strohhalme dabei für dich! da siehst du mal, wie wir uns sorgen machen und an dich denken !!!!)

@bremsman: aber schön aufpassen, gelle ??


----------



## superjoga (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> oh... der superjogi ist ja auch da... guten Morgen auch an Dich....
> wie gehts dir denn? wir haben alle auf dich gewartet gestern.... (hatten auch strohhalme dabei für dich! da siehst du mal, wie wir uns sorgen machen und an dich denken !!!!)


strohhalme. danke......aber ich hab noch ein kleines bisserl wackelige knie!?
aber zum abnehmen gibts nix besseres!! seit sonntag 5kilo!!! aber dementsprechend fühl ich mich auch.
  so sollte ich dann wieder in ca 4wochen aussehen. 

bis denn


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

wir hätten dich schon gestützt !!!   

nein, das passt schon ! "Der Tick" hat dich würdig vertreten...


----------



## Bremsman (2. November 2005)

Weißt ja ich pass in jeder hinsicht auf   
Superjoga !! gibts schon was neues ?
kannste wieder "schwetze" ??  
kannst mich ja mal anrufen wenn es wieder geht !!
nein Blondie ich laß den Vibrationsalarm an   
cu bm


----------



## superjoga (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ....... "Der Tick" hat dich würdig vertreten...


schei??e, jetzt is der zahn wieder rausgefallen.danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

@bremsman:    find ich gut, dass du dazu stehst....


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

hab ihn zuerst gar nicht erkannt... aber das waren dann wieder "enthüllungen"....("wer ist denn eigentlich der und der?")

@superjoga: hoffe, du lässt dich gut pflegen...


----------



## superjoga (2. November 2005)

@blond: jepp.


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> *News zum Thema Rennrad auf Malle....:*
> Meine Mädels wollen wohl eher Ende März, Anfang April... Ist das zu spät?
> Ansonsten stellen wir was eigenes auf die Beine...



Hmmm Ende März, Anfang April ists zwar auf Malle schon recht
warm, aber zu der Zeit kann hier doch schon fahren ? Also so
rein RR-fahren-trainingstechnisch gesehen machts evtl Sinn 
bissl früher zu gehen ...


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

also, von mir aus können wir gerne Anfang März gehen... dann gehn wir halt nicht mit meinen Mädels und ich überleg mir dann, ob ich Ende März nochmal mit den Mädels fahr.


----------



## Lore (2. November 2005)

können wir mal tacheles reden was malle angeht

@joga: verkaufst du dein bike?



  sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> also, von mir aus können wir gerne Anfang März gehen... dann gehn wir halt nicht mit meinen Mädels und ich überleg mir dann, ob ich Ende März nochmal mit den Mädels fahr.



hm scheinst auch wie ich einen haufen urlaub über zu haben ?
wie war das, wollten eine Mädels nur eine Woche ?


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> @joga: verkaufst du dein bike?



hehe wer den schaden hat .... grins.
he das würd dann aber sogar für einen _Goldzahn_ reichen bestimmt .)




			
				Lore schrieb:
			
		

> können wir mal tacheles reden was malle angeht



Also ich würd gerne 2 Wochen. Eine Woche is bissl knapp.
Und dann eben im März irgenwann; frühenstens Ende Februar,
aber nicht bis in den April rein, wenns geht (da kann man hier
schon wieder fahren).

a.w. weiss nicht ob er im März kann wg cebit
j.g. weiss wollt nur eine woche aber kann jetzt noch nicht buchen lt. 
letzter info.
usw. usf.

am besten wär imo also die paar entschlossenen leute setzen sich zusammen
und buchen einfach. gibts da welche ? blond25, ich, du ? (wer muss das
einzelzimmer nehmen ?    )


----------



## Lore (2. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe wer den schaden hat .... grins.
> he das würd dann aber sogar für einen _Goldzahn_ reichen bestimmt .)
> 
> 
> ...


ok zwei wochen ist auch ok, bei mir gehts auf keinen fall in den april rein. knapp davor ist ok. aber bitte märz. und bitte billig


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> ok zwei wochen ist auch ok, bei mir gehts auf keinen fall in den april rein. knapp davor ist ok. aber bitte märz. und bitte billig



seh ich auch so. billig wäre die variante, das eigene RR mitzunehmen
und ein möglichst-billig hotel zu buchen (ohne radsportanbieter).
nachteil daran, rad einpacken, auspacken, extra den transport organisieren
(flughafen-hotel) und wenn man pech hat, hat man nen transportschaden
und dort im hotel kann man keins leihen, da hats keine werkstatt oder unterstellmöglichkeit usw. von daher war meine präferenz
einen günstigen RR anbieter zu nehmen (protrainingtours) und dort das rad
zu leihen. keine ahnung auf was das kommt, das hängt stark vom flug ab.
bei den protrainingtours preisen kam wohl 36 eur wg dem oblig. rr paket dazu,
falls die einem den flug buchen kostet das ne kleine 1x-gebühr und rad leihen
kost auch bissl was extra.

also wäre der konsenz: 2 wochen RR in Malle im März irgendwann.

@blond25: wär da so ok ? man kanns ja auf anfang märz legen falls
du im april nochmal gehst


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

*Also....* ich will mein RR nicht mitnehmen. Hab viel zu arg Angst um mein Baby....   

Wie siehts denn so allgemein aus... nur RR oder auch MTB ? Das geht ja auch auf Malle, oder ? Dann kommen vielleicht ja auch noch ein paar andere mit ? Und auch Leute, die kein RR fahren ? Oder überhaupt kein Rad ? Die Süsse von Bremsman, zum Beispiel... dann kann auch Ullis Kleiner (und seine Süsse natürlich!) mit und das mit dem Babysitten kriegen wir dann auch hin !!!    

Dann könnten wir nämlich einfach so ne nette Finca mieten und eben bei irgend einer BikeStation die Räder leihen...

*Aber: die Frauen kochen nicht !!!!*  

oder eben so richtig sportlich, dann wär ich für nen Anbieter, die auch Touren organisieren!
Hab hier noch was gefunden, mit Flug... www.mallorca-aktiv.de

Wer hat denn sonst noch Interesse ?? Oder sagen wirs mal so... wer hätte Interesse ??


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn so allgemein aus... nur RR oder auch MTB ? Das geht ja auch auf Malle, oder ?
> 
> Dann könnten wir nämlich einfach so ne nette Finca mieten und eben bei irgend einer BikeStation die Räder leihen...



finca: da brauch man dann schon wieder nen mietwagen ...

aber mal der reihe nach: wäre 2 wochen irgendwann im märz ok für dich ?


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

Also, 2 Wochen: hm... Urlaubstechnisch eigentlich schon.
Kohlemäßig müsste auch passen...    

aber meint ihr nicht, das wir erst mal mit 1 Woche anfangen sollten ?? Sonst springen gleich alle ab... ?? 
Und die, die dann noch ne Woche bleiben wollen, die buchen halt 2 Wochen, oder ?


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, 2 Wochen: hm... Urlaubstechnisch eigentlich schon.
> Kohlemäßig müsste auch passen...
> 
> aber meint ihr nicht, das wir erst mal mit 1 Woche anfangen sollten ?? Sonst springen gleich alle ab... ??
> Und die, die dann noch ne Woche bleiben wollen, die buchen halt 2 Wochen, oder ?



jo schon, nur mangelt es an konkret willigen leuten hierfür.
aktuell sind wir doch nur zu dritt , oder? bei alle anderen ists
terminlich zu unsicher. (mein stand) zusammen hin und manche
bleiben 1 woche, manche 2 wäre schon ok, gute idee


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

wer hat denn sonst noch Interesse ? 

@superjoga:* RESPEKT*
Das Video ist ja mal echt krass.... auauauauauaua.... das ist auf jeden Fall nen Oskar wert !!!!   

da kann man richtig mitleiden!


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2005)

Bei MTB-Option - nur eine Woche und Anfang März wäre ich dabei!
Allerdings sehe ich das mit der Angst ums eigene Baby (Bike) etwas anders... Ich will nämlich nicht fremdgehen!!! Irgend ein Schundbike aus aus ner Mietstation...  :kotz: 
Beim Rennrad vielleicht, aber beim Fully niemals. 

Übrigens komme ich schon wieder mit den Niks nicht raus.. Wer ist denn Superjoga?  
Kann mir das mal einer per PM oder Mail mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

@der tick.... denk mal bissi nach... du kommst schon drauf !!!


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @der tick.... denk mal bissi nach... du kommst schon drauf !!!


Du weist doch, denken ist nicht meine Stärke!


----------



## Bremsman (3. November 2005)

Hallo Tick du kennst ihn sicher !!  denk nach !!!!
@sUPERJOGA sag blos du hast das ding auf video ??  
will auch sehen!!  
DARF in einer woche wieder mit sport beginnen   
schöne Grüße bm


----------



## blond25 (3. November 2005)

@bremsman: ja, es gibt ein Video !!! und das ist ganz schön krass (finde ich)....
ohne Ton ist es aber ganz harmlos....   

und was den Sport angeht... da hast du aber echt Glück gehabt....   

@superjoga: Rennrad auf Malle ?? Im März ?


----------



## superjoga (3. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> @joga: verkaufst du dein bike?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry



vergiss es..........


----------



## superjoga (3. November 2005)

@blond: erstmal wieder alles zusammenbekommen aber sonst gerne rennrad auf malle.......mit lulliudo!!!
@bremsman: so früh? das hast du nicht verdient. aber kannst ja mal das kleine gap probiern, evtl musste dann auch nen zahn suchen gehen.....  
@der-tick: dein hirn!! zermartere dein hirn! wie kann man MICH nicht kennen?
das wäre fast als würde man dich nicht kennen..........


----------



## blond25 (3. November 2005)

@bm   

http://forum.gofeminin.de/forum/cou...Nie-wieder-von-hinten-was-zum-schmunzeln.html

Glück gehabt...


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @bm
> http://forum.gofeminin.de/forum/cou...Nie-wieder-von-hinten-was-zum-schmunzeln.html
> Glück gehabt...



Ok, Bremsman und Blond25 bekommen das Doppelzimmer


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @blond: erstmal wieder alles zusammenbekommen aber sonst gerne rennrad auf malle.......mit lulliudo!!!



wann bist wieder mobil ? dass man buchen gehn kann ?

habe grade die preise von mallorca-aktiv angesehen, die sind ja
auch übel-teuer. 

http://www.mallorca-aktiv.de/Version2/Downloads/PMI_Pauschalpreise2006.pdf

da sollt man echt probieren über protr.tours was zu bekommen, war bisher
wohl der günstigste Anbieter... oder ?

Gruss Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (3. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @blond: erstmal wieder alles zusammenbekommen aber sonst gerne rennrad auf malle.......mit lulliudo!!!
> @bremsman: so früh? das hast du nicht verdient. aber kannst ja mal das kleine gap probiern, evtl musste dann auch nen zahn suchen gehen.....
> @der-tick: dein hirn!! zermartere dein hirn! wie kann man MICH nicht kennen?
> das wäre fast als würde man dich nicht kennen..........


Kenny hat mir verboten Namen zu nennen...   
Ich hab doch schon einen erheblichen Verdacht, aber die Diskussion hatten wir doch schon mal, oder?


----------



## blond25 (3. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Bremsman und Blond25 bekommen das Doppelzimmer



he... so war das nicht gemeint!!!!   

beim malle_aktiv sind die flüge mit drin, oder ??  

@tick: tick tack tick tack.... kenny hat schon recht !!!


----------



## Lore (3. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @bm
> 
> http://forum.gofeminin.de/forum/cou...Nie-wieder-von-hinten-was-zum-schmunzeln.html
> 
> Glück gehabt...



@bremsman  ..wie weh tut sowas?


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> he... so war das nicht gemeint!!!!



ja wie dann ? ein rotierendes System? oder das 3er Zimmer ?    



			
				blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> beim malle_aktiv sind die flüge mit drin, oder ??



da hab ich mich verguckt *g*
jo stimmt, nur andalusien ist ohne flug.
und welches hotel ? mal im katalog wühlen.
wann buchen gehn ? nächste Woche ?
oder nochma nen extra stammtisch wg malle machen?
(z.b. mit ausgedrucktem malle-aktiv katalog)


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> beim malle_aktiv sind die flüge mit drin, oder ??



mh ich find da auf der webseite nix zum radsportpaket bzw
zum thema rr leihen.... (www.mallorca-aktiv.de)
überseh ich da was ?


----------



## blond25 (3. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie dann ? ein rotierendes System? oder das 3er Zimmer ?





kommt drauf an, wer alles mitkommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (3. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @tick: tick tack tick tack.... kenny hat schon recht !!!


Bin ich eigentlich nur zur Belustigung anderer hier?


----------



## Flugrost (3. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt drauf an, wer alles mitkommt....


ja wie bitteschön bist Du denn unterwegs?so etwa? 


			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich eigentlich nur zur Belustigung anderer hier?


Ich hoffe (für Dich) nicht - aber wenn, warum nicht?
Und wenn, dann solltest Du evtl. so aussehen.


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @superjoga:* RESPEKT*
> Das Video ist ja mal echt krass.... auauauauauaua.... das ist auf jeden Fall nen Oskar wert !!!!
> da kann man richtig mitleiden!



ich guck mir das nicht an, der superjoga weiss, das ich bei sowas
empfindlich bin .)



voll konkret woisch, wg malle: in manchen Hotels werden Rabatte für spezielle Zeiträume gegeben.
z.B. Royal Mediterraneo 4* :
_Für Anreisen vom 17.02.-25.02.06 und 10.03.-25.03.06 gilt! Ab 13 Tagen Aufenthalt 1 Tag frei und ab 15 Tagen Aufenthalt 3 Tage frei!_

(wenn man auf die hotelinfos klickt kommt man zu den radangeboten welche es da gibt)

wäre das was ?  wer wann wielang jetz ?


----------



## blond25 (4. November 2005)

Morgähn.... 

@flugrost   

@ulli: ich würd sagen, wir lassen uns mal ALLE prospekte schicken und machen dann nochmal ein meeting.... welche woche, wer kommt mit, wie lange ??
und dann wird gebucht !!! 
vielleicht nächste woche ? oder in 2 wochen ? bis dahin haben wir hoffentlich genug infos und auch die invaliden sind wieder soweit fit...   

und es hat sich auch bissi "rumgesprochen", so dass wir vielleicht doch ein paar mehr werden... 

ich bin übrigens *für* eine organisierte "Reise", mit verschiedenen Leistungsstufen... sonst macht das ja kein Spass.... mir zumindest nicht...   

Grüsse aus der Waschmaschinenfabrik....


----------



## superjoga (4. November 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich eigentlich nur zur Belustigung anderer hier?



*JA*


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgähn....
> @ulli: ich würd sagen, wir lassen uns mal ALLE prospekte schicken und machen dann nochmal ein meeting.... welche woche, wer kommt mit, wie lange ??
> und dann wird gebucht !!!
> vielleicht nächste woche ? oder in 2 wochen ? bis dahin haben wir hoffentlich genug infos und auch die invaliden sind wieder soweit fit...
> ...



Wie wäre es mit dem Meeting am Ende der nächsten Woche ???
Welche Kataloge ? die von mallorca-aktiv ??? Hab da angerufen;
Katalog wird mir zugeschickt. Die Buchung geht nur direkt mit denen,
das geht wohl nich im Reisebüro. Die Kataloge werden jetzt grade an die
Kunden verschickt, wurde mir gesagt. Unser Zeitpunkt ist also nicht
schlecht.


----------



## blond25 (4. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit dem Meeting am Ende der nächsten Woche ???



von mir aus gerne... am Freitag nächste Woche (11.11.) kommen die Trikots (zumindest laut Rechnung!!!)


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir aus gerne... am Freitag nächste Woche (11.11.) kommen die Trikots (zumindest laut Rechnung!!!)



oh da kann ich ned.


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir aus gerne... am Freitag nächste Woche (11.11.) kommen die Trikots (zumindest laut Rechnung!!!)



 

Der Posteingang von blond25 ist voll. blond25 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

grins


----------



## blond25 (4. November 2005)

na toll... das muss mir ja erst mal einer sagen !!!
ok, dann lösch ich mal.....  

*DONE*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (4. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> na toll... das muss mir ja erst mal einer sagen !!!
> ok, dann lösch ich mal.....
> 
> *DONE*




Och, Menno! Da wär bestimmt so manche Nettigkeit mit Baggerschaufel dabeigewesen. Oder gar eine Drohung, woran sich - hier gepostet - die treuen Leser dieser Rubrik hätten köstlichst delektieren können. In Ermangelung von Blondis PMs müssen wir nun leider die Tristesse im Forum mit des Ticks eintrittsfreien Auftritten kompensieren. Schmerrrrz...

@ Malle-Meeting-Freunde: Wenn ihr wieder ein Meeting anberaumt - der Anlass ist sowohl eigentlich als auch im Prinzip egal, solang die Lokalität stimmt - dann bitte sagen.


----------



## Lore (4. November 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> (..) solang die Lokalität stimmt - dann bitte sagen.




wieso nich ma bei blondi zuhaus ... da war ich noch nie


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. November 2005)

Wie wäre es am nächsten Sonntag abend, gegen 20 Uhr bei Blond25 ?
oder doch lieber im Vogelbräu ? (Bier trinken und im Stehen pinkeln, 
zwei gewichtige Vorteile)


----------



## blond25 (4. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und im Stehen pinkeln...


stimmt !!! das gibts bei mir nicht !!!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt !!! das gibts bei mir nicht !!!!



/me weiss doch, was die Frauen wollen ....


----------



## Ulli1169 (5. November 2005)

hab jetzt die kataloge von mallorca-aktiv bekommen.
sind die hürzeler kataloge drin ? scheint das selbe zu sein ?
hmmmm. da steht aber auch noch was von frühbucherrabatt
15% drin. mtb ausstattung / bikestationen haben die auch in 
einigen hotels


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt die kataloge von mallorca-aktiv bekommen.
> sind die hürzeler kataloge drin ? scheint das selbe zu sein ?
> hmmmm. da steht aber auch noch was von frühbucherrabatt
> 15% drin. mtb ausstattung / bikestationen haben die auch in
> einigen hotels


Das klingt doch gut, dann bin ich wieder mit im Rennen!   
(Hey mal eine Mitteilung von mir die nicht einfach nur der allgemeinen Belustigung dient   )
Ich weiss übrigens mittlerweile wer Superjoga ist (Danke an die edlen "Verräter")!


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. November 2005)

Habe gestern die Unterlagen ein wenig studiert und auf Karte verglichen.
das MTB geeignete Hotel/Bikestation liegt im Norden der Insel (Can Picafort)
im Flachland; dann man total vergessen, ich frage mich was das soll.
Die angebotenen Touren z.B 45km 200 HM; 55km 400  HM; 50 km 600 HM usw.   Das ist also nicht zu empfehlen (imho)

Die ganzen Hotelanlagen des Anbieters liegen alle im Flachland, am "nähesten"
an den Bergen im Nordwesten liegt Alcudia, aber bis zu den Bergen ist das eine Ecke weg....


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern die Unterlagen ein wenig studiert und auf Karte verglichen.
> das MTB geeignete Hotel/Bikestation liegt im Norden der Insel (Can Picafort)
> im Flachland; dann man total vergessen, ich frage mich was das soll.
> Die angebotenen Touren z.B 45km 200 HM; 55km 400  HM; 50 km 600 HM usw.   Das ist also nicht zu empfehlen (imho)
> ...


Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen ersten Gardasee-Tripp mit 18 oder so. Hab mich vom Kumpel (NichtBiker) breit schlagen lassen.... Und dann waren wir am Südende vom Gardasee - 20km bis zur nächsten Erderhebung.   
Fällt mir ein, nacher gibts wieder so eine Tour... 25km / 1100hm Das ist ein Schnitt - Pfalz ebend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (7. November 2005)

die Infos mit den Eckdaten des Urlaubs (Preis,Ort,Datum)
wurden über den Emailverteiler kommuniziert. Wer interessiert
ist, aber nicht auf dem Emailverteiler ist, bitte melden.


----------



## blond25 (7. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Infos mit den Eckdaten des Urlaubs (Preis,Ort,Datum)...



he... das wird kein "*URLAUB*"... das wird Training pur !!!  

@bremsman und lore: kommt ihr eigentlich mit ??


----------



## Ulli1169 (7. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> he... das wird kein "*URLAUB*"... das wird Training pur !!!



@blond25: welches rennen fahren wir dann wenn wir wieder da  sind ?
sollten wir doch dann alle zusammen tun, oder ? oder nen marathon
jenachdem was dann grade stattfindet. oder ein RR Rennen ?


----------



## blond25 (7. November 2005)

ich bin fürs turmbergrennen..... (erstmal!!!)   

und ich würde nächstes jahr gerne wieder furtwangen fahren (aber das ist ja erst im september).

müssen mal unseren "PapaF" fragen, der weiss doch immer alle Termine....


----------



## Bremsman (7. November 2005)

Sorry Blond bin auf jeden fall nicht dabei !!  
muß in heimischen gefielden trainieren !!
bin aber für Rennen immer zu haben !!  
ulli wie wäre es mal mit mit nem DH Rennen jetzt wo du 
voll gefedert bist   
cu bm


----------



## blond25 (7. November 2005)

also, hier schon mal der link, damit bremsman den termin nicht verpennt....
http://www.turmbergrennen.de/

ich bin dafür, dass wir da alle mitfahren... (wenn das wetter mitspielt!!)

@bremsman: du kennst meine "ziele" für nächstes jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (7. November 2005)

Yes blondi will Downhillen  
wegen der tour anfang Dez    machen wir jedes jahr 
mit ausglang Glühmarkt Ettl. so auch dieses jahr   
werde wegen Tberg Rennen auf jeden fall am start sein   
Mal sehen was geht    und dem inneren Schweinehund auf die
sprünge zu helfen  
cu bm


----------



## blond25 (7. November 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Yes blondi will Downhillen



aber erst mit dem neuen bike! und dann ohne kasten bier !!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (7. November 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> bin aber für Rennen immer zu haben !!
> ulli wie wäre es mal mit mit nem DH Rennen jetzt wo du
> voll gefedert bist
> cu bm



  nah, DH is echt nix für mich .... cc kann einer
ja fahren ohne dass es "seine" disziplin ist, er is halt nur
ein wenig langsamer unterwegs. aber DH ? da würds scho
ein wenig peinlich rüberkommen bei manchen stellen
runterzutragen .) ausserdem ziehen da sämliche privaten
versicherungen nicht mehr. für risikosportarten (z.B. tauchen)
und solche zur erringung von höchstgeschwindigkeiten besteht
meist kein Versicherungsschutz. und die verletzungsgefahr beim
DH ist schon gegeben. aber trotz alledem kannste mir mal
technisch mal auf die sprünge helfen, komme mit meinem CC 
geometriehobel ums verrecken eine bestimmte kurve nicht rum....
evtl wenn du dann hier in wolfw. wohnst ? ab wann eigentlich ?
 bis denn

ps. den link mit dem zahnsafe schon gesehn ? wäre doch ein gutes geschenk... 
http://www.kzbv.de/m41.htm?/zahninfo/tipps/tipps0307.htm


----------



## Ulli1169 (7. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @bremsman: du kennst meine "ziele" für nächstes jahr...



ups! kinder ?   


btw hab da einen (rad) karton über, mein RR passt wg. der 
Höhe nicht ganz rein; wäre was für dein (kleineres) Rennrad ?
74 cm hoch; 19 cm breit; 140 cm lang. Sag bescheid, das Teil
wandert sonst demnächst ins Altpapier ....


----------



## superjoga (8. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ps. den link mit dem zahnsafe schon gesehn ? wäre doch ein gutes geschenk...
> http://www.kzbv.de/m41.htm?/zahninfo/tipps/tipps0307.htm



witzig


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> witzig



ach komm...


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> witzig



    

und wann "feiern" wir unsere "EnergyRace-fast-grösstes-Team-Party"...? Albgaubad Ettlingen ??


----------



## superjoga (8. November 2005)

wieso eigentlich "fast-grösste"? das liegt doch bestimmt an deiner "fehlmeldung"!!! hehehe.
warst du jetzt doch nicht mit dem NLs oder hast du noch nicht genug?
und was fällt dir ein, ein fully zu kaufen ohne mich zu fragen!? was wirds denn für eins?


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

he !! *ICH* war dabei, im Gegensatzzu einigen anderen.... schon vergessen ??   

ok, lieber superjogi... ich würd mir gerne ein fusion mrs floyd kaufen... was hälst du davon ?? darf ich das ??


----------



## superjoga (8. November 2005)

kauf dir BITTE kein frauenfahrrad!!!!! die heissen nicht umsonst so......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

warum denn ? das Mrs. Floyd ist doch superschick.

Nur würde ich sicher keine 80 mm Gabel einbauen  - damit die Winkel nicht so steil (sprich nervös) sind.


----------



## superjoga (8. November 2005)

schon der erste grund,bei einem radl das jenseits der 3000 marke liegt gleich mal die gabel für 800 tauschen......superidee.
ausserdem ist das ms floyd ja wohl sehr XC-race-lastig. ist das dein einsatzzweck? ansonsten würd ich eher ein model drüber (raid) nehmen und mit ein bisserl mehr federweg touren/endurolastig umherfahren. da scheint mir auch die geometrie insgesamt etwas freundlicher zu sein.


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

das Bike kann man sich ja baukastenmässig zusammensetzen und gleich die richtige Gabel nehmen.. Aber stimmt, bissi XC-lastig ist es schon.

Das Raid in einer kleinen Größe ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. 
Mein Favorit ist aber eh das Freak


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir BITTE kein frauenfahrrad!!!!! die heissen nicht umsonst so......



?? also ihr meint, ich soll mir ein kleines "männerrad" kaufen ??
hab mich bisher nur über frauenräder informiert.... 

was ich auch geil finde, ist das rocky mountain ...etsx oder element ?


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

Das Element ist eine ausgereifte (man könnte auch sagen altmodische) Konstruktion. Hatte ich mal - und war auch bis auf die dauer-quitschenden Gleitlager der Umlenkung sehr damit zufrieden (sind mittlerweile Industrielager wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe). Aber: hundsmiserabler Lack. Wenig Tretlagersteifigkeit (solange du aber nicht freireiten willst ist das aber kein Problem).


Das EtSX oder wie das heißt finde ich absolut schauderhaft. Diese komischen hochliegenden flexy aussehenden Kettenstreben ... Nee, nee, lieber nicht.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir beim großen E oder Fachhändler ein kleines Kona Dawg kaufen, evtl. jetzt ein günstiges Auslauf-05er (leider unschöne Lackierung) oder eines der viel schöneren 04er. Das Bike hat für meinen Geschmack mal echt Style, ist nicht kaputtzukriegen, wiegt vielleicht ein Paar Gramm mehr aber was solls...


----------



## superjoga (8. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ?? also ihr meint, ich soll mir ein kleines "männerrad" kaufen ??



ja!! aber die rocky sind beide nicht so der bringer. bei fusion bist du doch erstmal ganz gut bedient, oder nicht? specialized wäre noch ne alternative, ein stumpjumper zum bleistift.
giant hat auch ordentliche fullies in der vorgenannten kategorie. auch mit virtuellem schwingendrehpunkt! 
da musst du wohl nochmal hasuaufgaben machen gehen.....


----------



## superduc (8. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> specialized wäre noch ne alternative, ein stumpjumper zum bleistift.



Gibts auch in einer frauenfreundlichen Version  .


Grüße

Superduc


----------



## Lore (8. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir beim großen E oder Fachhändler ein kleines Kona Dawg kaufen, evtl. jetzt ein günstiges Auslauf-05er (leider unschöne Lackierung) oder eines der viel schöneren 04er. Das Bike hat für meinen Geschmack mal echt Style, ist nicht kaputtzukriegen, wiegt vielleicht ein Paar Gramm mehr aber was solls...


ja das ist ein schönes rad. 15" sollte passen ...leih ich mir dann für dual rennen


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

Hilfe Jungs.. was habt ihr denn vor mit mir ??

@lore: wann gehn wir denn mal zu den 7hills ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

Dance this mess around  - Superduc


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2005)

Das da finde ich ganz gut.
Man munkelt, der Hinterbau sei richtig gut. Und in Stereo isses auch...


----------



## superduc (8. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Dance this mess around  - Superduc



...under a strobelight!


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

Blondie bikes on Planet Claaaaire


----------



## Sorgenkind (8. November 2005)

Hi Blond25, ich kann dir auch das Diamondback RATTLER empfehlen ist total super bIke, und auch sehr günstig


----------



## superduc (8. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Blondie bikes on Planet Claaaaire



She drove a Plymouth Satellite, faster than the speed of liiiiiight   !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superduc (8. November 2005)

Sorgenkind schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Blond25, ich kann dir auch das Diamondback RATTLER empfehlen ist total super bIke, und auch sehr günstig
> __________________
> ---------------------
> 
> *besser nicht!  *




Grüße

Superduc


----------



## eL (8. November 2005)

jUNGS VERGESS ES EINFACH

Blondis eleganz kann nur durch ein Cannondale würdig unterstrichen werden.

Ein kleines schwarzes vieleicht!!??

jekyll sollte vom stil her passen

eL


----------



## Lore (8. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe Jungs.. was habt ihr denn vor mit mir ??
> 
> @lore: wann gehn wir denn mal zu den 7hills ??


ja da müsst ma ma hinfahrn...we?


----------



## Ulli1169 (8. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> jUNGS VERGESS ES EINFACH
> Blondis eleganz kann nur durch ein Cannondale würdig unterstrichen werden.
> Ein kleines schwarzes vieleicht!!??
> jekyll sollte vom stil her passen
> eL



hmmm

@blond25: was fährst du zzt eigentlich ? komme grade nicht drauf.


----------



## Lore (8. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm
> 
> @blond25: was fährst du zzt eigentlich ? komme grade nicht drauf.


ultragrasse orange-velodrom-race-machine


----------



## eL (8. November 2005)

orange steht ihr aber überhaupt nicht


----------



## Bremsman (8. November 2005)

Wollt ihr etwa ohne mich an die sieben Hügel ??  
bin ab nächstem sonntag wieder am start!1  
Ulli du hast meine nummer   
orange und Blond passt schon!!
bis später cu bm


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

@bremsman: ab sonntag oder erst ab montag ?? klar kommst du mit... ich brauch doch jemanden, der mir alles zeigt...   

@lore: bist du sonntag in ka ?? wie wärs da mit 7hills ?   

alptraumbad: wann ???


----------



## Lore (8. November 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ihr etwa ohne mich an die sieben Hügel ??
> bin ab nächstem sonntag wieder am start!1
> Ulli du hast meine nummer
> orange und Blond passt schon!!
> bis später cu bm


if u got the balls to join us


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> if u got the balls to join us



na toll... und was mach ich ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (8. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> na toll... und was mach ich ???


geh radfahrn ...


----------



## Ulli1169 (9. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> alptraumbad: wann ???



mh stimmt ja, der gutschein muss hier noch wo rumliegen.
am besten wenns wetter richtig mies ist ? evtl nächste 
woche ? mal ? oder lieber am WE ?


----------



## blond25 (9. November 2005)

ist mir eigentlich egal, wann.... 
schlagt mal was vor....
lore ?
bremsman ?
superjoga ?
ulli ?

wer war denn noch dabei ??


----------



## superjoga (10. November 2005)

von was für nem gutschein sprecht ihr denn eigentlich alle? dieser rote plastikdings? der war nur am tag der veranstaltung gültig!? oder nicht?


----------



## blond25 (10. November 2005)

es gab gutscheine !!! fürs bad !!! für die zweitgrösste gruppe !! 

ich glaube, die hat bremsman (???) eingesammelt. 
bist du schon so früh heim, dass du das nicht mehr mitgekriegt hast ??


----------



## superjoga (10. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> bist du schon so früh heim, dass du das nicht mehr mitgekriegt hast ??  ....



ich war sooo im eimer, da musste ich schnell heim und mich wieder aufbauen lassen.....


----------



## blond25 (10. November 2005)

kein wunder, so wie du da hoch und runtergerast bist !!!!


----------



## superjoga (10. November 2005)

@blond: das war ein rennen!!!! da muss man schnell machen!!


----------



## blond25 (10. November 2005)

ach so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (10. November 2005)

blond25 neues Rädle


----------



## Bremsman (10. November 2005)

@ Superjoga Gutscheine sind bei mir !!
kansch also net ohne mich gehen   
was macht der zahn?
@ Blond finde das Freak mit ner leichten ausstatung schon nekisch 
würde es aber auf jeden fall probe fahren 
cu bm


----------



## Kenny Garnet (10. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> orange steht ihr aber überhaupt nicht



Stimmt, eL! Das ist ein bißchen hart. Vielleicht käme so ein leichtes abricot besser. Oder was anderes Pastelliges. Harmoniert dann besser mit dem Bein, dem bronzierten. Mja, doch, könnt echt was hermachen.  

Oder gibt's das auch in champagner?


----------



## Ulli1169 (10. November 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, eL! Das ist ein bißchen hart. Vielleicht käme so ein leichtes abricot besser. Oder was anderes Pastelliges. Harmoniert dann besser mit dem Bein, dem bronzierten. Mja, doch, könnt echt was hermachen.
> 
> Oder gibt's das auch in champagner?



hm. farblich sollts auch zum lieblingeis am pierrot (sonntags) passen.


----------



## blond25 (10. November 2005)

HALT !!! Ich bin keine Barbie.... !! bitte kein apricot oder rosa !!   

ich wäre eher so für camouflage oder so...   

@eL: woher willst du das denn wissen ???


----------



## blond25 (10. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> hm. farblich sollts auch zum lieblingeis am pierrot (sonntags) passen.




dann bitte schokolade, mocca und butterkeks....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (10. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> dann bitte schokolade, mocca und butterkeks....



mh. also würde was pastellfarbenes doch passen....
und dran denken dass es zum neuen trikot auch 
passen muss.


----------



## Lore (10. November 2005)

kann mich malle-mäßig mal jmd auf den neusten stand bringen?


----------



## der-tick.de (10. November 2005)

Ihr denkt an das Event Freitag nächster Woche?  
Ein paar von euch haben da ne Einladung bekommen...


----------



## Aloha 699 (11. November 2005)

Hab mich jetzt auch mal in dieses nette Forum eingeschlichen. Nur so kriegt man ja mit was am nächsten WE angesagt ist. Gibt es schon Pläne?
Vielleicht mal wieder etwas vertikal orientierter, damit die alten Säcke fahrtechnisch auch noch was lernen.


----------



## blond25 (11. November 2005)

@lore: sonntag in ner woche ist nächstes meeting im vogel. ich schick dir mal die email weiter....

@all: *DIE TRIKOTS SIND DA !!!!*


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @lore: sonntag in ner woche ist nächstes meeting im vogel. ich schick dir mal die email weiter....
> 
> @all: *DIE TRIKOTS SIND DA !!!!*


Kannn man die bei dir abholen? Wenn ja schick mal deine Adresse (Mail). Dann würd ich die Sonntag Abend abholen, wenns dir recht ist.
Oder du bringst die nächste WOche Freitag mit.


----------



## blond25 (11. November 2005)

montag ist stammtisch, da könnte ich die trikots mitbringen.... wenn mir jemand beim tragen hilft !!!    ??


----------



## Lore (11. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> montag ist stammtisch, da könnte ich die trikots mitbringen.... wenn mir jemand beim tragen hilft !!!    ??


150 gr pro trikot, kommt das hin?

60 x 150gr = 9kg ... +verpackung karton.. .insg 10kg  ..zwei arme  also jeweils 5 kg .....mmh

ich wäre dafür dass alle ihre trikots persönlich am MOntag um 20 uhr bei der Blondi abholen   das macht man einfach anstandshalber.


----------



## superjoga (11. November 2005)

ich wär dafür, dass alle heute abend persönlich abholen und jeder noch mindestens 3 bier bekommt. das wären dann 60x3bier=180biere und 60 besoffene chaoten die alle im stehen daneben pissen.........wann soll ich dich abholen lore?


----------



## Lore (11. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär dafür, dass alle heute abend persönlich abholen und jeder noch mindestens 3 bier bekommt. das wären dann 60x3bier=180biere und 60 besoffene chaoten die alle im stehen daneben pissen.........wann soll ich dich abholen lore?


wie passts dir um 19uhr?? (vorher kann ich nich)

dann können wir noch bequem den bölkstoff und steaks holen.
Grill bring ich mit. kohle hab ich au noch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (11. November 2005)

also Jungs... Ich glaub, ich muss euch mal beim rechnen ein bissle helfen !!!

es haben nur knapp 40 Leute Trikots bestellt !! Davon sind 10 Mädels, die mit Sicherheit NICHT im stehen pinkeln !!! oder doch ??   

Das wären dann im besten Fall nur 30 Stehpinkler !!!

Bier müsst ihr leider selber mitbringen !! Bei mir gibts nur Sekt !!


----------



## superjoga (11. November 2005)

komme auf halb acht und bring noch den lulliudo mit. auf den freut sich blondie sicher!!  
@blond: super das du ne party machst!!!
@NLs: blondie macht ne party und ihr seid alle eingeladen!!!


----------



## Lore (11. November 2005)

hauptsach de grill und bier gehn ned aus


----------



## superjoga (11. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> .....es haben nur knapp 40 Leute Trikots bestellt !! Davon sind 10 Mädels, .....


cool, 180biers für 30 mann= sind 6bier /kopf..........


----------



## Lore (11. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> komme auf halb acht und bring noch den lulliudo mit. auf den freut sich blondie sicher!!
> @blond: super das du ne party machst!!!
> @NLs: blonie macht ne party und ihr seid alle eingeladen!!!


daniel kommt auch


----------



## superjoga (11. November 2005)

stefan auch


----------



## Kenny Garnet (11. November 2005)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was am nächsten WE angesagt ist. Gibt es schon Pläne?
> Vielleicht mal wieder etwas vertikal orientierter, damit die alten Säcke fahrtechnisch auch noch was lernen.



Pläne wäre vielleicht etwas zu konkret gesagt. Nenn es lieber Wunschvorstellungen. Aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass wir tatsächlich was steileres fahren (runter, nicht rauf, versteht sich). Dann verschieb ich halt meine Steuererklärung um eine weitere Woche. Hoffentlich gibt's keinen Ärger daheim.

Willst wohl deine neue Errungenschaft ausprobieren, hä? Sind das Bremsscheiben daran - oder Radkappen?

Alla, cu


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> montag ist stammtisch, da könnte ich die trikots mitbringen.... wenn mir jemand beim tragen hilft !!!    ??


Beim tragen helfen ist kein Thema, aber Montag ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Da hab ich THW. Also dem Vaterland helfen.   

Ausserdem komme ich nicht einfach nur für den Stammtisch rüber. 
Da muss schon mehr sein. 

Und was die Bergruntertour angeht. Vielleicht mach ich den Bikeguide in 3+ Wochen. Dann ist der Schwerpunkt klar.


----------



## blond25 (11. November 2005)

alla...
a-saft und milch gibts bei mir... ebenso wie sekt....
alles andere müsst ihr dann schon selber mitbringen ....   

wer ist stefan ?
@lore: daniel freut sich bestimmt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (13. November 2005)

Jetzt hab ich ne Akkuanlage. 
Wer würd auch mal abends unter 
der Woche ne Runde fahren ?


----------



## Aloha 699 (14. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich ne Akkuanlage.
> Wer würd auch mal abends unter
> der Woche ne Runde fahren ?




Ich warte noch auf das Ladegerät. Willst abends mit dem Rennradel fahren, oder auch mal am Wattkopf mit dem MTB? Ich wäre mal dabei.


----------



## Ulli1169 (14. November 2005)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte noch auf das Ladegerät. Willst abends mit dem Rennradel fahren, oder auch mal am Wattkopf mit dem MTB? Ich wäre mal dabei.



eher gemütlich mit dem MTB; und steile (oder technische trails) eher auslassen. vllt. Saumweg hin und Massingerweg zurück oder so in der
Art.


----------



## Aloha 699 (14. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> eher gemütlich mit dem MTB; und steile (oder technische trails) eher auslassen. vllt. Saumweg hin und Massingerweg zurück oder so in der
> Art.




Gerade kam das Ladegerät mit der Post. Was für ein Zufall. Ich wäre also mal dabei. Nur diese Woche ist schon verplant (evtl. noch Freitag).

Seid Ihr gestern noch gut zu Hause angekommen? Die Sturzfolgen waren hoffentlich nicht so schlimm. Bis zum Käppele ging es noch ganz schön nach oben. Zum Teil war schieben angesagt. Mir hat es dann wirklich gereicht.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (14. November 2005)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid Ihr gestern noch gut zu Hause angekommen? Die Sturzfolgen waren hoffentlich nicht so schlimm. Bis zum Käppele ging es noch ganz schön nach oben. Zum Teil war schieben angesagt. Mir hat es dann wirklich gereicht.



Ja, das Gepienze wird zunehmend leiser. Auch wenn die Nacht kein Spaß war, ist die Hüfte nun wieder beweglich, wenn auch seeehr druckempfindlich. Sieht aus wie eine einseitige "Problemzone". Sauber ausgeprägte Reiterhose. Gut prall. Und lecker Glibber dringt flächig heraus. Den Herrn Ich-roll-das-Feld-von-hinten-auf hat wohl das Gewissen geplagt, denn er war gestern abend nochmal da und hat Buße getan. Der Ablass ward ihm gewährt. Dem Sack.

Richtig flüssig war das Fahren auf den ins Albtal rettenden Risswasen dann auch nicht mehr. So halb einbeinig tritt sich's einfach nicht rund. Gereicht dürfte es dann jedem haben, ob versehrt oder unversehrt, hihi.


----------



## Ulli1169 (14. November 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> .... Und lecker Glibber dringt flächig heraus ....



beim ausräumen meines camelbaks hab ich festgestellt, daß da das grüne
fläschchen drin war. Das hätte man (wieder) nutzen können. nuja, nächstes
mal dann wieder; aller guten Dinge sind ja bekanntermassen drei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wald&wiesenmeir (15. November 2005)

@ulli1169: ich wäre auch bei einer Nachtfahrt dabei. evtl. Donnerstag??


----------



## Ulli1169 (15. November 2005)

wald&wiesenmeir schrieb:
			
		

> @ulli1169: ich wäre auch bei einer Nachtfahrt dabei. evtl. Donnerstag??



mittwoch wäre besser. ginge es da bei dir auch ?
@aloa ? mittwoch ? ab RMV ?

Das Wetter muss natürlich mitspielen....


----------



## Aloha 699 (16. November 2005)

Mittwochs geht im Winter bei mir gar nicht. Ich könnte evtl. am Donnerstag, aber auch nur bis max 19 Uhr. 
Mit dem Wetter sieht es aber eh ziemlich bescheiden aus.

Nächste Woche ????


----------



## wald&wiesenmeir (16. November 2005)

Mittwoch 18:00 zur sommerbiketreffzeit wäre gut für Biketreff-light


----------



## Ulli1169 (16. November 2005)

wald&wiesenmeir schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch 18:00 zur sommerbiketreffzeit wäre gut für Biketreff-light



fänd ich auch gut. unhektischer wäre 19 Uhr, dunkel ists eh.


----------



## sash73 (16. November 2005)

hallole mal.....

kann mir jemand weiter helfen,wo ich in karlsruhe am besten biken kann?oder mir jemand was zeigen kann,mitnehmen?
bin ab freitag abend da.danke im vorraus.

mfg

sascha


----------



## Lore (16. November 2005)

sash31 schrieb:
			
		

> hallole mal.....
> 
> kann mir jemand weiter helfen,wo ich in karlsruhe am besten biken kann?oder mir jemand was zeigen kann,mitnehmen?
> bin ab freitag abend da.danke im vorraus.
> ...


tach
welche disziplin hätteste denn gern?


----------



## sash73 (17. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> tach
> welche disziplin hätteste denn gern?




also fahre mara und wollte am samstag- und sonntagvormittag ga training machen.
 sollte halt scho bisle mehr wald dabei sein  

gruß sascha


----------



## Ulli1169 (17. November 2005)

sash31 schrieb:
			
		

> also fahre mara und wollte am samstag- und sonntagvormittag ga training machen.
> sollte halt scho bisle mehr wald dabei sein
> gruß sascha



mh beim GA fahren hat man zzt die qual zwischen sich einzusauen (MTB)
oder zu frieren (RR). Ich ziehe da zzt RR vor, z.b fahre ich morgen, evtl. ab
11 h oder so.


----------



## sash73 (17. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> mh beim GA fahren hat man zzt die qual zwischen sich einzusauen (MTB)
> oder zu frieren (RR). Ich ziehe da zzt RR vor, z.b fahre ich morgen, evtl. ab
> 11 h oder so.




nehme nur mtb mit.rr steht auf rolle.fahre eigentlich nur mtb.rr ist ein altes  

sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wald&wiesenmeir (22. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> fänd ich auch gut. unhektischer wäre 19 Uhr, dunkel ists eh.


diesen mittwoch gehts nicht bei mir, hab mir am sonntag die knochen etwas unterkühlt  , wie wärs mittwoch den 30. ??? 19 Uhr ok. ich glaub da ists auch wieder etwas milder was die temperaturen angeht.


----------



## Ulli1169 (22. November 2005)

wald&wiesenmeir schrieb:
			
		

> diesen mittwoch gehts nicht bei mir, hab mir am sonntag die knochen etwas unterkühlt  , wie wärs mittwoch den 30. ??? 19 Uhr ok. ich glaub da ists auch wieder etwas milder was die temperaturen angeht.



mh. mein bike is grad bissl verbeult und ausser betrieb. von daher
is "nur" RR in nächster zeit möglich. und die nagelneue sigma mirage
hat nen wackler. *nerv*


----------



## sash73 (22. November 2005)

@ulli :bin am we im wald gewesen.samstag erst mal von der waldstadt auf den michelsberg und zurück(43km).sonntag durch den wald von waldtstadt richtung germersheim,nach 26km wieder zurück.ist ne schöne schleife.auf dem rückweg,im nebel,leicht nen weg zu früh genommen und dann bisle verfranzt.  (48km).wann hast mal zeit zum biken?bin ab dem 1.12 bis 4.12 in karlsruhe.wäre doch cool.

gruß sascha


----------



## Ulli1169 (23. November 2005)

sash31 schrieb:
			
		

> @ulli :bin am we im wald gewesen.samstag erst mal von der waldstadt auf den michelsberg und zurück(43km).sonntag durch den wald von waldtstadt richtung germersheim,nach 26km wieder zurück.ist ne schöne schleife.auf dem rückweg,im nebel,leicht nen weg zu früh genommen und dann bisle verfranzt.  (48km).wann hast mal zeit zum biken?bin ab dem 1.12 bis 4.12 in karlsruhe.wäre doch cool.
> gruß sascha



zzt ist mein MTB kaputt, nächstes WE bin ich dann nicht in KA und
danach muss man mal sehen ... klappt bestimmt mal.


----------



## Bremsman (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute
Wünsche euch allen Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!
und einen Guten RUTSCh ins neue jahr !!
da ich umziehe und erst anfang bis mitte Januar wieder online
bin bin ich nur nur auf dem  handy  erreichbar 
schöne grüße Bremsman


----------



## Kenny Garnet (29. Dezember 2005)

A propos "Rutsch". War heute mit dem Offline-Bremsman und der Motorsense im Tiefschnee am "Grünen Kasten". Letzterer ist nun befahrbar, falls der Schnee mal wieder wegtauen sollte. Für Frühjahr könnte 'n Shuttle-Programm eingeplant werden...


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Dezember 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> A propos "Rutsch". War heute mit dem Offline-Bremsman und der Motorsense im Tiefschnee am "Grünen Kasten". Letzterer ist nun befahrbar, falls der Schnee mal wieder wegtauen sollte. Für Frühjahr könnte 'n Shuttle-Programm eingeplant werden...


Klingt ja nicht schlecht... Sagt mal bescheid. Beim Shutteln könnt ich ja eh helfen.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (30. Dezember 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ja nicht schlecht... Sagt mal bescheid. Beim Shutteln könnt ich ja eh helfen.


Du willst beim Shuttlen helfen? - Oh, gern, danke.  
Es ist noch ein Fahrer für den Neunsitzer vonnöten! Mit dem Neunsitzer ist es nämlich wie im Kino: Die Plätze hinten sind leider alle schon belegt.


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Dezember 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst beim Shuttlen helfen? - Oh, gern, danke.
> Es ist noch ein Fahrer für den Neunsitzer vonnöten! Mit dem Neunsitzer ist es nämlich wie im Kino: Die Plätze hinten sind leider alle schon belegt.


Solang ich nicht der einzige Fahrer bin... Also wenn ich 50% fahren darf, reichts ja schon fast... 
Aber ich mach das bloss wenn ich dann auch meine Trikots bekomme!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Dezember 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst beim Shuttlen helfen? - Oh, gern, danke.
> Es ist noch ein Fahrer für den Neunsitzer vonnöten! Mit dem Neunsitzer ist es nämlich wie im Kino: Die Plätze hinten sind leider alle schon belegt.


Fällt mir gerade noch so ein... Gibts von dir irgendwann dann einen Sprücheband mit den gesammelten Sprüchen deiner Signatur?


----------



## blond25 (1. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich mach das bloss wenn ich dann auch meine Trikots bekomme!!!


aber echt... hee... die Dinger liegen ja schon ewig bei mir rum und ich bin doch kein KlamottenLager !!! 
Aber nicht nur Deine... Irgendwie will keiner seine Trikots haben.....


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Januar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> aber echt... hee... die Dinger liegen ja schon ewig bei mir rum und ich bin doch kein KlamottenLager !!!
> Aber nicht nur Deine... Irgendwie will keiner seine Trikots haben.....


Ich will da doch an ein paar Mails erinnern, auf die ich nie ne antwort bekommen hab... Ich wollte die schon mehrmals abholen, aber du hast ja nie geantwortet. 
Aber trotzdessen ein frohes neues, auf das der Trikotberg bei dir kleiner wird und ich meins bald in den Händen halte.


----------



## Ulli1169 (1. Januar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> aber echt... hee... die Dinger liegen ja schon ewig bei mir rum und ich bin doch kein KlamottenLager !!!
> Aber nicht nur Deine... Irgendwie will keiner seine Trikots haben.....



falls ein langes mit durchgehendem reissverschluss in M über ist, nehm
ichs gern.  .)


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Januar 2006)

Hat jemand Lust am nächsten Sonntag entweder Besame Mucho (Teufelsmühle) oder eine Freeriderunde um Ettlingen (Strommasten + Sirs-Club Serpentinen + Grüner Kasten + Totemannstein) zu machen? Sprich beim normalen Biketreff?

Nur für Kenny, meinetwegen können wir das auch Endurotour nennen.


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust am nächsten Sonntag entweder Besame Mucho (Teufelsmühle) oder eine Freeriderunde um Ettlingen (Strommasten + Sirs-Club Serpentinen + Grüner Kasten + Totemannstein) zu machen? Sprich beim normalen Biketreff?
> Nur für Kenny, meinetwegen können wir das auch Endurotour nennen.



neee. zzt is RR angesagt, MTB ist mir zu matschig grade.....
der Weg zur Arbeit durchn Oberwald reicht mir grade ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (3. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> neee. zzt is RR angesagt, MTB ist mir zu matschig grade.....
> der Weg zur Arbeit durchn Oberwald reicht mir grade ....



mann ulli. das du ein mädchen bist haben ja alle gewusst. aber jetzt noch son spruch.........ob ich mit dir nochmal mountainbiken geh?


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> mann ulli. das du ein mädchen bist haben ja alle gewusst. aber jetzt noch son spruch.........ob ich mit dir nochmal mountainbiken geh?


Aber mitkommen willst du auch nicht, oder wie? Noch so ein Sprücheklopfer...


----------



## superjoga (3. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mitkommen willst du auch nicht, oder wie? Noch so ein Sprücheklopfer...



hey, der-tick.de. wer klopft sprüche? bevor du weiter brüllst, geh mal mit deiner wildsau den pfad checken.
und ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen im sommer mit uns mal nach frankreich zu kommen. auch da werden sprüche ohne ende geklopft...... 

@ulli: ich habs ja gar nich so bös gemeint.....


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> hey, der-tick.de. wer klopft sprüche? bevor du weiter brüllst, geh mal mit deiner wildsau den pfad checken.
> und ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen im sommer mit uns mal nach frankreich zu kommen. auch da werden sprüche ohne ende geklopft......
> 
> @ulli: ich habs ja gar nich so bös gemeint.....


Hey war ja auch nicht bös gemeint. 
Und nach Frankreich WILL ich mitkommen!

Bloss mit meiner Sau den Pfad zu rocken wird noch bis Anfang / Mitte Februar dauern. Denn erst dann hab ich alle Teile beisammen um Sie fertig zu machen.  
Apro pro Pfad... Du meinst doch wohl nicht den zwischen Völkersbach und Malsch? Denn da wäre die wohl zwei Nummern zu gross für. 

EDIT: Und beim Sprüche klopfen bin ich die Nummer eins!!!


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2006)

appropo sprücheklopfen.... wer wollte doch neulich zur glühweinfahrt mitkommen und hat dann jemmerlich gekniffen?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> appropo sprücheklopfen.... wer wollte doch neulich zur glühweinfahrt mitkommen und hat dann jemmerlich gekniffen?


Meinst du dich selbst eL?

@superjoga: Ich glaub der tick war schon lange nicht mehr am Pfad.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du dich selbst eL?
> 
> @superjoga: Ich glaub der tick war schon lange nicht mehr am Pfad.


Ich wollte auch zur Glühweintour kommen, aber nachdem dann so wenig Rückmeldung kam von diversen Clubmitgliedern hab ichs sein lassen. 

Und den Pfad hab ich seit ca. 2 Monaten nicht mehr gesehen, was hat sich getan? Gibts jetzt doch Spielplätze für einen DH-Bock? Ich will Bilder Bilder Bilder....


----------



## superjoga (3. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du dich selbst eL?
> 
> @superjoga: Ich glaub der tick war schon lange nicht mehr am Pfad.



auch dies herr s.kühnen kann ich nur vermuten. da der herr der-tick.de aber meint seine sau sei hier eine nummer zu gross, wäre ein besuch des pfades in nächster zeit angebracht. wobei z.b. bremsman beim erblicken der kleinen "hindernisse" der spruch herausglitt: achwas, spring ich alles mitm hardtail..........gebaut im oktober, jetzt ists januar und da is noch KEINER mit dem HT gesprungen........vielleicht die "kleinen" fürz.....
allerdings sollte ich mich hier beim sprücheklopfen zurückhalten. meine zähne werdens mir danken.... 

@el: hä? meinst du ich fahr nach timbuktu um rad zu fahren, wenn ich es hier genauso haben kann. ausserdem muss ich zu meiner verteidigung hervorbringen, dass ich mich ungern völlig besoffen ins auto setze und nach hause gondel. was der fall gewesen wäre.....


----------



## superjoga (3. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> appropo sprücheklopfen.... wer wollte doch neulich zur glühweinfahrt mitkommen und hat dann jemmerlich gekniffen?



@ eL: JÄMMERLICH kommt von jammern. und das mit deiner rechtschreibung ist ja echt ein katzenjammer.........


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> auch dies herr s.kühnen kann ich nur vermuten. da der herr der-tick.de aber meint seine sau sei hier eine nummer zu gross, wäre ein besuch des pfades in nächster zeit angebracht. wobei z.b. bremsman beim erblicken der kleinen "hindernisse" der spruch herausglitt: achwas, spring ich alles mitm hardtail..........gebaut im oktober, jetzt ists januar und da is noch KEINER mit dem HT gesprungen........vielleicht die "kleinen" fürz.....
> allerdings sollte ich mich hier beim sprücheklopfen zurückhalten. meine zähne werdens mir danken....
> 
> @el: hä? meinst du ich fahr nach timbuktu um rad zu fahren, wenn ich es hier genauso haben kann. ausserdem muss ich zu meiner verteidigung hervorbringen, dass ich mich ungern völlig besoffen ins auto setze und nach hause gondel. was der fall gewesen wäre.....


Dann wäre ich am Sonntag für eine gediegene Mahlbergtour mit Pfad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blueri-der (3. Januar 2006)

Man könnte aber auch in rüppur was bauen 

Mfg


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @ eL: JÄMMERLICH kommt von jammern. und das mit deiner rechtschreibung ist ja echt ein katzenjammer.........




den fehler darfste behalten 

wenn ich mich jedesmal aufregen würde wenn ein schwob statt "das" (wie es sich eigentlich gehört) eben "des" sagt, dann wäre ich längst an einer herzattacke verschieden.


soviel zur rechtschreibung.

SK
sorry ich hatt mein pensum leider am samstag schon überschritten. Schade eigentlich, denn als ich noch im preußenland weilte war ich echt fitter. zur lusche bin ich erst hier unten geworden.
aber ihr hattet ja ohne mich ne menge spass und das ist das wichtigste.

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sorry ich hatt mein pensum leider am samstag schon überschritten.


Das ist alles eine Frage der Prioritäten. Und du hattest halt kein Interesse an der Glühweinachtstour.

@superjoga: Ich werd sicher nicht den allerkleinsten Furz da springen. Weder mit dem CC-Fully noch mit dem Enduro-Fully.

Ich fand den Pfad noch schöner, als er noch nicht so ausgefahren war.


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist alles eine Frage der Prioritäten. Und du hattest halt kein Interesse an der Glühweinachtstour.




wie kommt den sowas?  ich  bin echt ratlos

eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (7. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> A propos "Rutsch". War heute mit dem Offline-Bremsman und der Motorsense im Tiefschnee am "Grünen Kasten". Letzterer ist nun befahrbar, falls der Schnee mal wieder wegtauen sollte. Für Frühjahr könnte 'n Shuttle-Programm eingeplant werden...



dank bremsman habe ich den grünenkastentrail gefunden;
der schnee ist weitestgehend weg und der trail kann befahren
werden. dickes lob an die beiden arbeiter der trail ist tatsächlich 
wieder nahezu frei. wäre schade wenn der wieder zuwächst;
d.h. ab jetz sollte der möglichst viel genutzt werden. ich beschreibe
mal die anfahrt:
schluttenbach hauptstrasse hoch (lange strasse) bis zum schluss am waldrand; dort dann rechts ca 300 m am waldrand entlang bis am weg
ein hochsitz kommt. vor diesem links rein und gleich rechts geht der
trail los, die markierung ist direkt am einstieg zu sehen. der trail
kreuzt 2x einen weg, beim 2. muss etwas rechts wieder i.d. trail
eingestiegen werden. bis denn !


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> dank bremsman habe ich den grünenkastentrail gefunden;
> der schnee ist weitestgehend weg und der trail kann befahren
> werden. dickes lob an die beiden arbeiter der trail ist tatsächlich
> wieder nahezu frei. wäre schade wenn der wieder zuwächst;
> ...


werd ich heut mal ausprobieren...


----------



## superjoga (9. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ......beschreibe
> mal die anfahrt:
> schluttenbach hauptstrasse hoch (lange strasse) bis zum schluss am waldrand; dort dann rechts ca 300 m am waldrand entlang bis am weg
> ein hochsitz kommt. vor diesem links rein und gleich rechts geht der
> ...



wer nach DER beschreibung den richtigen weg findet, bekommt die pfadfinder/bundeswehr/orientierungslaufvereinssuperspezialprofinadel verliehen. waren gestern mit nem ortskundigen dort und selbst nach vorherigem aufstieg auf dem weg, war beim abfahren der ein oder andere abzweig leicht zu verpassen........bis denn ulli


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> wer nach DER beschreibung den richtigen weg findet, bekommt die pfadfinder/bundeswehr/orientierungslaufvereinssuperspezialprofinadel verliehen. waren gestern mit nem ortskundigen dort und selbst nach vorherigem aufstieg auf dem weg, war beim abfahren der ein oder andere abzweig leicht zu verpassen........bis denn ulli


Kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 
Vor allem, Ulli ist das letze Stück garnicht gefahren. Also nach dem dritten Forstweg Stückchen weiter rechts mitten durch das Gestrüp und du kommst zum  letzten Teil des Trails.
Ich mach morgen mal ein Top50 Overlay, damit sich keiner beschweren kann.


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach morgen mal ein Top50 Overlay, damit sich keiner beschweren kann.



Auja, Extrem-GPS-Trailhunting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (9. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ... waren gestern mit nem ortskundigen dort und selbst nach vorherigem aufstieg auf dem weg, war beim abfahren der ein oder andere abzweig leicht zu verpassen........bis denn ulli



mit nem ortskundigen nicht gefunden ? lusche 

btw. heute abend ist stammtisch; vogel ettlingen 20uhr
falls du es findest  ;-)


----------



## blond25 (9. Januar 2006)

Hey Jungs...

Man merkt, dass der Urlaub jetzt so langsam vorbei ist.... 

bis heute abend dann...


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> mit nem ortskundigen nicht gefunden ? lusche
> 
> btw. heute abend ist stammtisch; vogel ettlingen 20uhr
> falls du es findest  ;-)


Hey... Da hast du was falsch verstanden... Dank Bremsman haben wir alles gefunden. Ganz im Gegensatz zu dir, dir fehlt noch das letzte Stück.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (9. Januar 2006)

So, die Herren Waldwurschtler, jetzt mal noch locker bleiben, wer den Trail nicht gleich selber findet. Wir gehen da schon noch gemeinsam hin.

In der Tat ist der letzte der 5 Abschnitte (der bis auf den Saumweg runter) noch nicht wieder frei, weswegen man derzeit zur Umwandlung der letzten Höhenmeter in Wärme noch die parallel führende Forstautobahn ("jaaa, zumindest temporär") nehmen muss. Aber aufgrund eures Tatendrangs braucht man bestimmt keine Freiwilligen zu bestimmen, die sich mit "richtig ortskundiger" Begleitung und Werkzeug in und durch die Büsche schlagen. Hier muss partiell noch das Gestrüpp gelichtet und so manche Stechpalme entfernt werden. (Nein, Fez, dich hat keiner gemeint, dich will keiner vom Trail entfernen.)

@der-tick: Lass die OVL-Datei für die Öffentlichkeit mal bitte vorerst noch bleiben. Sonst haben wir bald gaaanz viele Freiwillige, die dort recht schnell alles Mögliche bauen. Ich erinnere da nur an die unkoordinierte Bautätigkeit an den 7 Hügeln, wo der eine was aufbaut, was tags darauf der andere ab- oder umbaut. Und das war ja letztlich auch ein Grund für den Bau der Hügelanlage auf einem privaten Vereinsgelände, oder?

Zu einem Ortstermin könnte man sich doch heute abend um 20 Uhr am Tisch 93 im Vogel zu Ettlingen besprechen. Tät ich mal so sagen tun.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> @der-tick: Lass die OVL-Datei für die Öffentlichkeit mal bitte vorerst noch bleiben. Sonst haben wir bald gaaanz viele Freiwillige, die dort recht schnell alles Mögliche bauen. Ich erinnere da nur an die unkoordinierte Bautätigkeit an den 7 Hügeln, wo der eine was aufbaut, was tags darauf der andere ab- oder umbaut. Und das war ja letztlich auch ein Grund für den Bau der Hügelanlage auf einem privaten Vereinsgelände, oder?


Na gut... Wenn mein grosser Meister das sagt... Dann werd ich mich zurück halten.  
Für Clubmitglieder: bei mir gibts die OVL Datei per Mail, einfach per Mail anfordern. 

Edit:
Aber noch ein kleines Wort gegen dich Kenny:
*...Aber er muss frei gefahren werden... *


----------



## Ulli1169 (10. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Zu einem Ortstermin könnte man sich doch heute abend um 20 Uhr am Tisch 93 im Vogel zu Ettlingen besprechen. Tät ich mal so sagen tun.



kam da jetzt was bei raus ? gibts da jetzt einen termin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (10. Januar 2006)

HE JUngs bin wieder da !!!ole ole internet geht wieder
jep gestern haben wir einen neuen "bau und fahr termin" festgelegt
überleg e mol  
zu meiner verteidigung wegen der vorwürfe am pfad !!
manche sachen sind "bei gesundem "Menschenverstand mit einem "hinten
ohnefederundvornemithundertzwanzigmilimeter " nicht ganz ungefärlich!!
zumal ich sagen muß das ich mit dem rad immernoch dinger fahre wo andere
schon lange schieben !!! (sorry das mußt jetzt raus )
(habe aber hoffentlich bald mein neues radel und dan werden die anderen sachen nachgeholt !!! )
sollen wir zum nächsten GK -Treffen noch schaufeln organisieren ???
meldung an mich !!!
  cu Bremsman


----------



## Aloha 699 (11. Januar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> zu meiner verteidigung wegen der vorwürfe am pfad !!
> manche sachen sind "bei gesundem "Menschenverstand mit einem "hinten
> ohnefederundvornemithundertzwanzigmilimeter " nicht ganz ungefärlich!!
> zumal ich sagen muß das ich mit dem rad immernoch dinger fahre wo andere
> ...



Hat Dir da jemand etwa Vorwürfe gemacht? Frechheit. Kann ja nur der superjoga gewesen sein. Und seine Erfahrungen am Pfad kennen wir ja alle.

Ich würde nichtmal mit "hintenzweihundertfünfzigundvornezweihundertundvollmotocrossausrüstung" da runterhüpfen. Aber ich muss auch nicht, weil ich bin ja alt.

Ach ja: allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr. Bin erst am WE aus Südfrankreich zurückgekommen. Hoffe am Sonntag wieder zum Biketreff kommen zu können.


----------



## blond25 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi Jungs...
Sagt mal....   wie siehts denn so allgemein aus mit Rolle fahren ?
Bestünde da die Möglichkeit, den Mittwoch auf den Donnerstag oder Dienstag zu verschieben ?? 
Mittwochs wirds bei mir nämlich echt doof in nächster Zeit....
Was meint ihr ?

@bremsman: ich schau mal, dass ich Dir das Zeug heute ausdrucke.... ich meld mich dann aber nochmal


----------



## superjoga (11. Januar 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> ........Kann ja nur der superjoga gewesen sein. Und seine Erfahrungen am Pfad kennen wir ja alle..........Ich würde nichtmal mit "hintenzweihundertfünfzigundvornezweihundertundvollmotocrossausrüstung" da runterhüpfen. Aber ich muss auch nicht, weil ich bin ja alt......



hey aloha, alles gute im neuen jahr!!!! aber: jugend schützt vorm stürzen nicht......(und zähne sitzen auch nicht lockerer wenn du älter wirst....)


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2006)

*Small is beautiful*

Ich empfehle unbedingt nicht den Höher-Größer-Weiter-Rekord brechen zu wollen! 

Wer die Bautätigkeiten der letzten Jahre in der Pfalz (Rinne) verfolgt hat weiß warum. Irgendwann war alles _zu_ groß, _zu_ heftig. Es passierten dann logischerweise einige schwere Unfälle - und vorbei wars mit der Herrlichkeit....  Auch am Turmbergshorle geriet irgendwann alles außer Kontrolle, Bautätigkeit wie verrückt - und der Förster hat Schluß gemacht.

*Ich wünsche euch dass alles so lange wie möglich stehen bleibt. *
*Hoffentlich spielt der Förster lange mit.*  

(Stefan hat mir am WE in der Pfalz von den Bauten berichtet, werde es vielleicht nächstes WE mal anschauen, interessehalber, nicht weil ich da jetzt auf Teufel komm raus runterhüpfen müßte, da bin ich raus...).


----------



## superjoga (11. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *Small is beautiful*
> 
> Ich empfehle unbedingt nicht den Höher-Größer-Weiter-Rekord brechen zu wollen!
> 
> ...


servus fez. ich hoffe das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, was er springt/dropt oder sonstwie macht/kann. zu gross, zu heftig gibts nicht. sonst gäbe es überall nur stillstand und keine weiterentwicklung(nicht nur beim radeln)......also fez, toller spruch zuletzt: push your limits. kommt nicht von ungefähr......


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2006)

hoi - du hast mich falsch verstanden. 
Den Hals brechen kann sich von mir aus jeder der will. 

Im Interesse eines langen Bestandes der Bauten liegt es aber wenn die _*Größe*_ im Rahmen bleibt. Was bringt es einen monstermäßig auf "push your limits" zu machen, Waahnsinns Arbeit irgendwo reinzustecken - und dann wird zwei Wochen später gesperrt und abgerissen... 

Wenns aber alleine um "push your limits" von zwei derei Leuten geht ok, da gebe ich dir recht - dann halt möglichst wenig Arbeit in einigermassen haltbare Konstruktionen stecken und wenn sie abgerissen werden... na ja dann sind sie halt weg....


----------



## Kenny Garnet (11. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> servus fez. ich hoffe das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, was er springt/dropt oder sonstwie macht/kann. zu gross, zu heftig gibts nicht. sonst gäbe es überall nur stillstand und keine weiterentwicklung(nicht nur beim radeln)......also fez, toller spruch zuletzt: push your limits. kommt nicht von ungefähr......


Hihi, genau, superjoga. Immer ordentlich die Gosch voll nehmen. Du hast ja auch schon versucht, den Lenker quer reinzuschieben. Push-push, ü-ben!

@der-tick: Ja, logisch, das muss gefahren werden, sonst isses bald wieder zu. Die Vegetation schläft ja schließlich nicht.

Und der Förster ebenfalls nicht. Da geb ich fez vollkommen recht. Dass der Förster schon Lunte gerochen hat, davon kann man ausgehen. Die Bastelarbeiten müssen - egal wo - so gestaltet sein, dass man angesichts der Ergebnisse nicht von Landschaftsgärtnerei sprechen muss. Und solang die Aktion "im stillen Einvernehmen" geduldet wird, weil das Gesehene den Förster nicht automatisch zu Gegenmaßnahmen zwingt, dann soll's doch recht sein. Alla, am Wochenende vielleicht...?


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2006)

Sonntach ?

Das wurde übrigens aus der "Rinne": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167694&highlight=rinne
(Hier findet sich auch irgendwo ein sehenswertes Video der Rinne )

Und aus dem Königsstuhl: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=124733&highlight=rinne


----------



## superjoga (11. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntach ?
> 
> Das wurde übrigens aus der "Rinne": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167694&highlight=rinne
> 
> ...



also ICH fahr nur auf mindestens 2meter breiten wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. Januar 2006)

Dafür bekommst du von mir eine 1 mit Sternchen !

(In der Rinne kam es "nur" wegen mehrer schwerer Unfälle zur Schließung, nicht wegen "wildem Gebaue" wie beim Königsstuhl.)


----------



## superjoga (11. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bekommst du von mir eine 1 mit Sternchen !
> 
> (In der Rinne kam es "nur" wegen mehrer schwerer Unfälle zur Schließung, nicht wegen "wildem Gebaue" wie beim Königsstuhl.)



sauber. ist der typ auf dem bild nicht der kenny?


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2006)

nee, der trägt das Haupthaar voller


----------



## superjoga (11. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nee, der trägt das Haupthaar voller



meine güte!!! meine festplatte hat gerade schaden genommen.........und mein augenlicht scheint mir ebenfalls zu schwinden!!!! 

abr DAS ist nicht der kenny. DER trägt die stirn bis ins genick.....hehehehe


----------



## Kenny Garnet (11. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> abr DAS ist nicht der kenny. DER trägt die stirn bis ins genick.....hehehehe


Verbrecher-Bande! Schönes Gesicht braucht halt Raum. Verdammt. Und ein Sonnenbrand mit den Umrissen der Helmschlitze, über den kann auch nicht jeder berichten, oder?


----------



## Ulli1169 (11. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Verbrecher-Bande! Schönes Gesicht braucht halt Raum. Verdammt. Und ein Sonnenbrand mit den Umrissen der Helmschlitze, über den kann auch nicht jeder berichten, oder?



um von der einen oder anderen blosstellung abzulenken möchte ich mitteilen
dass auf der clubseite bilder und bericht vom dh camp in .fr zu finden sind


----------



## Kenny Garnet (11. Januar 2006)

Du meinst da?
http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/morzine2005/impressum.html

Deute ich Bild 2 richtig, wenn ich den leichten Schleier überm Foto als das Kondensat deute, das den olfaktorisch hochgradig wirksamen Brustpanzern und Handschuhen der Kabineninsassen entstammt und sich frisch auf der Scheibe der Seilbahnkabine niederschlägt? 
:kotz: 
Ich finde, das war ein tapferer Fotograf...


----------



## Lore (11. Januar 2006)

aus radsportlichen Gründen sind folgende Termine für mich schon verplant.
das sind die Rennen vom süddeutschen Dualcup.
Es wär fein, wenn man die Morzine Tour nicht an diesen Wochenenden einplant, das wär nämlich echt voll kacke !!!

27/28.05.2006 Wolfach
24/25.06.2006 Großheppach
08/09.07.2006 Pirmasens
29/30.07.2006 Gaildorf
26/27.08.2006 Reutlingen
08.10. 2006 Meßstetten


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Januar 2006)

Wenn wir schon soweit planen, dass sind die WE's die ich nicht kann. 

IXS DH Cup DE
 20./21. Mai 2006 Ilmenau
 17./18. Juni 2006 Bad Wildbad
 15/16. Juli 2006 Rittershausen
 19./20. August 2006 Tabarz
 23./24. September 2006 Todtnau
------------
01.07. oder 29.07. ist Wirihorn oder Laax angesagt. Da muss ich aber noch abwarten, bis die Renntermine da sind (IXS DH Cup CH).

Zusätzlich zu den Terminen und Les Gets / Morzin will ich noch mehrere Tage in Bischofsmais und Leogang/Saalbach verbringen. Letzteres muss im Hochsommer sein, damit die 5 Gondeltour möglich ist.  

Aber so langsam bringen wir den Threadnamen aus dem Konzept... 

Edit: Wer irgendwo hin mit will... Mail, oder Antworten... Gerade unsere richtigen DH'ler und vor allem Bremsman.... Mitkommen! 
2 Mann kann ich in meinem Auto mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (12. Januar 2006)

@all: der termin liegt in der regel in der mitte bis ende juli. da dieses jahr das ixs-cup-rennen in champrey in ungefähr diesen zeitraum fällt, könnte man das verbinden......der genaue termin ist daher also abhängig vom ixs-cup terminkalender.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @all: der termin liegt in der regel in der mitte bis ende juli. da dieses jahr das ixs-cup-rennen in champrey in ungefähr diesen zeitraum fällt, könnte man das verbinden......der genaue termin ist daher also abhängig vom ixs-cup terminkalender.


Die Termine stehen alle Fest, bei zweien ist aber noch offen wo. Letztes Jahr war einer in Wirihorn; Laax kam auch schon öffters vor. Falls eines der beiden kommt, bin ich beim Rennen. Die offenen Termine sind auf jeden Fall:
01.07. und 29.07.! 
Sprich da müsste dann auch das Rennen in Champrey sein.  

Solange die nicht auf die Idee kommen, in Zweisimmen ein Rennen abzuhalten...


----------



## Bremsman (12. Januar 2006)

Sorry Kenny ! das bild was du meinst entstand "neben "der gondelstation
die luft war gut !! nur halt leicht "diesig"war trotzdem klasse
 
cu BM


----------



## Kenny Garnet (12. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir schon soweit planen, dass sind die WE's die ich nicht kann.
> 
> IXS DH Cup DE
> 20./21. Mai 2006 Ilmenau
> ...


Geschätzter Schweinehirt,
wenn ich deinen Terminkalender so lese, befällt mich eine nagende Frage, die ich dir nun gern stellen würde: Welcher Aktivität gehst du an diesen Orten zu selbigen Terminen nach?



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wer irgendwo hin mit will... Mail, oder Antworten... Gerade unsere richtigen DH'ler und vor allem Bremsman.... Mitkommen! .....


Und was meinen Mösjöh mit "richtige DH-Apostroph-ler"? Gibt's da vielleicht auch unrichtige? Jetzt erklär doch mal.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Geschätzter Schweinehirt,
> wenn ich deinen Terminkalender so lese, befällt mich eine nagende Frage, die ich dir nun gern stellen würde: Welcher Aktivität gehst du an diesen Orten zu selbigen Terminen nach?
> 
> 
> Und was meinen Mösjöh mit "richtige DH-Apostroph-ler"? Gibt's da vielleicht auch unrichtige? Jetzt erklär doch mal.


Bist du beim letzten Bikesturz hart auf dem Kopf gelandet?  
Lass mich noch mal überlegen.... 
Vielleicht weisst du ja gar nicht was DH heist, dass heist DOWNHILL. Das ist eine Unterkategorie von Mountainbiking. Diese beschäftigt sich frei nach dem Namen nur um das Mountainbiken den Berg hinab. Bergrauf wird geshutelt oder der Lift genommen. Diese Sportart wird unter anderem in Ilmenau, Rittershausen, Bad Wildbad, Todtnau und Tabarz nachgeganen. An den von mir geschriebenen Terminen ist der "IXS DH CUP". Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um eine spezielle Tasse oder Schüssel, sondern um verschiedene Rennen die zusammen einen "Cup" ergeben.  
Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten was ich da will. Erstens Zuschauen. Zweitens Mitfahren. Aufgrund dessen, das ich eine Lizenz geordert habe, werde ich vermutlich letzterem nach gehen. Aber ich weiss ja nicht was du das letzte mal in Morzine gemacht hast. Oder warst du da gar nicht dabei!?! 
"Richtige DH?ler oder unechte... Hmmm... Ja da gibts unterschiede!  

Hilft dir dass jetzt weiter?


----------



## Ulli1169 (15. Januar 2006)

wo haben denn unsere buben diesen sonntag im wald trails
freigemacht ? hab da so was vernommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (16. Januar 2006)

Ricke-racke, sägt mit Tücke in die Buche eine Lücke...

Meine neue Taschen-Kettensäge ist einfach genial und macht einen Heidenspaß. Hab sie mir vor genau einem Jahr bei einer Sonntagstour "in de Polz" bei Nils abgeguckt (An dieser Stelle ein Gruß nach FR!) und mir eine ebensolche von meiner Frau ihrer Cousine (sorry für den "Süd-Genitiv") aus Amiland zu Weihnachten mitbringen lassen. Juchu-hu!

Nur waagrechte Buchen bzw. deren Reste, die quer im Weg rumliegen, mussten mit unverhofften Lücken im Faserverlauf rechnen. "Die Buben" waren nicht faul. Es ist nun wieder was frei. Das Grobe ist raus, und nun muss nur noch die Motorsense ran. Der Bio-Stacheldraht aus Brombeeren ist einfach elend, aber auch schnell weg - so man das richtige Gerät einsetzt. 

An einer Stelle ziemlich ganz weit unten im Trail muss aufgrund eines schätzungsweise 5-Tonner-Felsklotzes, der wohl im vorletzten Jahrhundert ums Verrecken in die Hohle hat rutschen müssen, ein "Shorle" gebaut werden. Irgendwie muss man da drüber oder vorbei. Da gehören noch ein paar Köpfe dran zerbrochen (an dem Problem natürlich, nicht an dem Klotz!)

Ein Gerücht besagt, dass es auf der Gemarkung Grabsruh einen erfahrenen und ob des Tatendrangs seines heimatlichen Försters stark unterlasteten Shorle-Bauer gibt, ähem, hust, den zu konsultieren...


----------



## Lore (16. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Ricke-racke, sägt mit Tücke in die Buche eine Lücke...
> 
> Meine neue Taschen-Kettensäge ist einfach genial und macht einen Heidenspaß. Hab sie mir vor genau einem Jahr bei einer Sonntagstour "in de Polz" bei Nils abgeguckt (An dieser Stelle ein Gruß nach FR!) und mir eine ebensolche von meiner Frau ihrer Cousine (sorry für den "Süd-Genitiv") aus Amiland zu Weihnachten mitbringen lassen. Juchu-hu!
> 
> ...


wieso versteh ich kein Wort !?!?!


----------



## Kenny Garnet (16. Januar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> wieso versteh ich kein Wort !?!?!


Lore, des macht gar nix. Das Ganze erklärt sich am einfachsten so: Komm mit, dann weißt du erstens, wo's ist, zweitens, wie weit es ist, und drittens, wo dein Beitrag an der Sache sein kann. Ich vermute mal ganz arg, dass am kommenden Wochenende wieder die "Waldarbeiten" losgehen. Du hast nicht vielleicht ein altes Kriegsleiden oder gar eine Klausur, welche dich dran hindert zu kommen.
Der Aloha699 hat's gestern mit Mobiltelefonleitsystem geschafft hinzukommen und war so angetan, dass er spontan seine Arbeitskraft im Sinne der Volks- und Raiffeisenbanken ("Wir machen den Weg frei.") angeboten hat.
cu


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Lore, des macht gar nix. Das Ganze erklärt sich am einfachsten so: Komm mit, dann weißt du erstens, wo's ist, zweitens, wie weit es ist, und drittens, wo dein Beitrag an der Sache sein kann. Ich vermute mal ganz arg, dass am kommenden Wochenende wieder die "Waldarbeiten" losgehen. Du hast nicht vielleicht ein altes Kriegsleiden oder gar eine Klausur, welche dich dran hindert zu kommen.
> Der Aloha699 hat's gestern mit Mobiltelefonleitsystem geschafft hinzukommen und war so angetan, dass er spontan seine Arbeitskraft im Sinne der Volks- und Raiffeisenbanken ("Wir machen den Weg frei.") angeboten hat.
> cu


Kenny wird auf seine alten Tage immer wunderlicher... Ich hab auch nur Bahnhof verstanden... 
Ich will ein Bild von der Taschenkettensäge und mal wissen WO das ist (Eingangsfrage von Ulli)
Sonntag 11 Uhr am RMVE?


----------



## fez (16. Januar 2006)

ist das dieser (ehemals) total zugewucherte Hohlweg / Querverbindung ? (würde den wahrscheinlich nicht mehr finden...). 
Ich war da mal bei einer Bauaktion vor ungefähr 25 Jahren mit Tobse dabei.
Würde mich evtl. auch wieder bei einer Bebauung beteiligen.


----------



## Bremsman (16. Januar 2006)

Guten tag fez
Ja du kennst mich 
ich glaub du meinst das richtige!! nur das wir diesen winter recht fleißig waren
aber damit wir dich einweihen (wieder ) bist du verpflichtet eine "brücke" zu bauen
(würde natürlich mit meiner hilfe aushelfen ) Toller satz oder 
melde dich mal!!!
 Kenny  "geile Säääääge """ !!!  (abschnitt !! 5 wartet )
sg Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Januar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Guten tag fez
> Ja du kennst mich
> ich glaub du meinst das richtige!! nur das wir diesen winter recht fleißig waren
> aber damit wir dich einweihen (wieder ) bist du verpflichtet eine "brücke" zu bauen
> ...


Aus deinen Worten entnehme ich mal, dass es weiterhin um den Grünen Kasten geht, was?!


----------



## Bremsman (16. Januar 2006)

jepp


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Januar 2006)

Jetzt will ich den besagten Trehl aber auch kennenlernen

Hab auch ne Säge und einen Hammer


----------



## Bremsman (16. Januar 2006)

Sorry Geheim !!!!

ne werden warscheinlich nexten S-day wieder starten
einfach mal dranbleiben 

cu Bremsman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aloha 699 (17. Januar 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich den besagten Trehl aber auch kennenlernen
> 
> Hab auch ne Säge und einen Hammer



Was willst Du denn mit dem Hammer  Egal, ich kenn mich halt bei dem Trailbauequipment nicht so aus. 
Ich hab jedenfalls ein ganz grosses Messer (eigentlich als Waffe gegen nächtliche Überfalle gedacht, wenn man mal wieder auf dem Weg in den Süden auf Autobahnraststätten übernachten muss). Da der weitere Verwendungszweck das Freischlagen zugewachsener Wege an einsame Surfspots ist, wäre dieses Werkzeug geradezu für den Einsatz gemacht. Ansonsten habe ich aber auch noch einen Hammer.

@Bremsman: Du hast je meine Nummer, wenn am WE evtl. was geplant ist.

Übrigens: Am So war es noch sch....kalt. Ich bin froh, dass es endlich wieder Plusgrade hat.


----------



## superjoga (17. Januar 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> ......Was willst Du denn mit dem Hammer ....



aufn daumen haun.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Januar 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du denn mit dem Hammer
> Übrigens: Am So war es noch sch....kalt. Ich bin froh, dass es endlich wieder Plusgrade hat.


Hammer.... hmmm... Wenn man Northshore bauen will, muss man das Zusammen machen, entweder man nimmt ein Bolzenschussgerät, Seile, Sekundenkleber oder ebend einen Hammer und Nägel. Letztere Technik ist am weitesten verbreitet.  

Und was hast du gegen kälte? Du hättest mal an dem WE in der Pfalz sein müssen. Morgens minus 10 und alle Wege auf der Nordseite der Berge waren dick zugefrohren... Eine geile Schlitterpartie.  
Aber mir hats Spass gemacht.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (17. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer.... hmmm... Wenn man Northshore bauen will, muss man das Zusammen machen, entweder man nimmt ein Bolzenschussgerät, ...


Metzger? - Ich bin entsetzt. Ich hatte nicht vor, dort zu schlachten.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Metzger? - Ich bin entsetzt. Ich hatte nicht vor, dort zu schlachten.


Sowas setzten Dachdecker auch ein um Dachlatten fest zu machen. Da spannt man ein ganzes Magazin Nägel bzw. Klammern ein und los gehts. 
Das ist die schnellste Art Northshores zu bauen. Wenns wirklich dringend ist, kann ich so ein Teil mal mitbringen.  

Aber sicher Metzger setzen sowas (Zweckendfremdet) zum Töten von Tieren ein. Allerdings muss so ein Teil direkt auf die Haut gesetzt werden. Sonst wirkt das nicht so gut.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (17. Januar 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jedenfalls ein ganz grosses Messer (eigentlich als Waffe gegen nächtliche Überfalle gedacht, wenn man mal wieder auf dem Weg in den Süden auf Autobahnraststätten übernachten muss). Da der weitere Verwendungszweck das Freischlagen zugewachsener Wege an einsame Surfspots ist, wäre dieses Werkzeug geradezu für den Einsatz gemacht. Ansonsten habe ich aber auch noch einen Hammer.


Bring's mit, das Messer. Bit-te.

Wir brauchen's möglicherweise, um dem Tick  rechtzeitig das Wort abschneiden zu können, falls er uns weiterhin Erklärungsversuche aufnötigen sollte, was man unter DH versteht oder wie man Dachlatten nagelt.

Zumindest beim Ausdünnen des Brombeerbestandes wird die Machete (sag ruhig, dass es eine solche ist, lechz) zum Einsatz kommen. Und ich glaube sogar, das macht gehörig Spaß. Du wirst bestimmt ganz viele Brombeeren finden, hihi, Hände-reib, und tabula rasa machen.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Bring's mit, das Messer. Bit-te.
> 
> Wir brauchen's möglicherweise, um dem Tick  rechtzeitig das Wort abschneiden zu können, falls er uns weiterhin Erklärungsversuche aufnötigen sollte, was man unter DH versteht oder wie man Dachlatten nagelt.
> 
> Zumindest beim Ausdünnen des Brombeerbestandes wird die Machete (sag ruhig, dass es eine solche ist, lechz) zum Einsatz kommen. Und ich glaube sogar, das macht gehörig Spaß. Du wirst bestimmt ganz viele Brombeeren finden, hihi, Hände-reib, und tabula rasa machen.


Wer SOOOO blöde Fragen stellt bekommt nun mal auch blöde Antworten! Sorry Kenny!


----------



## blond25 (17. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Gesegnet seien jene, die nichts zu sagen haben und den Mund halten.


recht hasch !!!


----------



## eL (17. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas setzten Dachdecker auch ein um Dachlatten fest zu machen. Da spannt man ein ganzes Magazin Nägel bzw. Klammern ein und los gehts.
> Das ist die schnellste Art Northshores zu bauen. Wenns wirklich dringend ist, kann ich so ein Teil mal mitbringen.



jo und dachdecker haben auch nen baustromverteiler an den sie ihren baukompressor anschließen der die Baupressluft durch die baupressluftschläuche in den äusserst unhandlichen baupressluftbetriebenen nagler leitet.

ne echt jut son teil

/L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Januar 2006)

Texttexttext


----------



## Ulli1169 (17. Januar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> -------------------------
> keine Männer mehr !!!!
> MTB Club Karlsruhe



wasn jetz los ? is bei dir was kaputt ?
oder jetzt (endlich !) fest versorgt ? 
.)


----------



## Bremsman (17. Januar 2006)

Sorry jungs  !!
Kenny hat recht !!
Bolzenschußgerät benutzen Metzgter um zu schlachten
das gerät was Zimmermänner oder "scheiner " verwenden
heißt laut lehrbuch "Drucklufttacker " (schießt klammern )
                           Druckluftnagler (schießt  ...na was wohl)                           und dann gibt es noch hand tacker aber das ist kinder spielzeug



Gruß BM


----------



## knoflok (17. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann ich so ein Teil mal mitbringen...



lasst ihn doch mitbringen. Kann man ja irgendwo dann zum festklpofen der erde nehmen oder so. zur not kann er ja auch in schlauch pusten...


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Januar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> lasst ihn doch mitbringen. Kann man ja irgendwo dann zum festklpofen der erde nehmen oder so. zur not kann er ja auch in schlauch pusten...


Also ich kenn das Teil, wie wir das auch immer nennen wollen, von Freunden die Dachdecker sind. Das Teil ist Akkubetrieben und schiesst bis zu 6mm starke Bolzen 10cm tief in Holz. Aber wat solls. 

Die Frage ist doch wann weiter gebaut wird. 
Wenn ichs mit irgendwas verbinden kann, komm ich doch wieder vorbei.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Januar 2006)

Ich kanns ja nicht lassen und muss noch mehr dumm babeln:  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolzenschussgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> wasn jetz los ? is bei dir was kaputt ?
> oder jetzt (endlich !) fest versorgt ?
> .)



mit ihrer signatur wollte sie der kompletten ibc besatzung nur  kundtun das es keine männer mehr im mtb club karlsruhe gibt.


akku tacker is was für schwule mädchen die mim hammer den nagel nich treffen.

also handwerker schickt det arbeitsamt... et is unglaublich.

/L


----------



## blond25 (18. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> wasn *jetz *los ? is bei dir was kaputt ?
> oder jetzt (endlich !) fest versorgt ?
> .)



jetzt ??? Diese Signatur hab ich schon seit knapp 2 Monaten!!!!  

endlich ?? he, was soll das denn ??


----------



## superjoga (18. Januar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ??? Diese Signatur hab ich schon seit knapp 2 Monaten!!!!
> 
> endlich ?? he, was soll das denn ??



JETZT hat der ulli mal mit seinem hirn über die tischkante geschaut und dann bemerkt, dass dieser spruch da steht.....
(warum ullis hirn über die tischkante schaut? nackte mädels tanzen auf dem monitor.....)


----------



## Ulli1169 (18. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT hat der ulli mal mit seinem hirn über die tischkante geschaut und dann bemerkt, dass dieser spruch da steht.....
> (warum ullis hirn über die tischkante schaut? nackte mädels tanzen auf dem monitor.....)



na da ist dir ja mal ein schenkelklopfer gelungen .... hut ab.
halt dich mal an den tick; der zeigt dir wie das geht


----------



## Bremsman (18. Januar 2006)

Jungs  ganz ruhig nicht streiten !!
was geht den sonst so 
 blondi fleißig am trainieren ??
wie läuft es mit den klickies ??
Kenny was macht die gabel ?
wann gehen wir Shutteln ???
mb cu BM


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Januar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs  ganz ruhig nicht streiten !!
> ....


Genau, wenn auf jemanden rumgehackt wird, dann auf mir...


----------



## blond25 (19. Januar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> blondi fleißig am trainieren ??
> wie läuft es mit den klickies ??


Morgen.... gähn
Training ist momentan bissi schwach, kann mich so schwer motivieren....

mit den neuen schuhen war ich erst zweimal draussen unterwegs, weil viel zu kalt.... brrrrrrrrrrrrr 
bin halt doch ein Mädchen !!!  

Außerdem steht eine grosse Entscheidung bevor:
Fusion Mrs Floydt oder Endorfin VP-4 Lady


----------



## superjoga (19. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wenn auf jemanden rumgehackt wird, dann auf mir...



JAAAAAAAA!!!! lasst uns auf dem tick rumticken..


----------



## Kenny Garnet (19. Januar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Kenny was macht die gabel ?
> wann gehen wir Shutteln ???
> mb cu BM


Die Gabel steckt im Rahmen, ordnungsgemäß und regelrecht. Der Panzer - ratter-ratter  - rollt wieder und macht dabei aufgrund der großvolumigen Blechschale des Rahmens einen erschreckenden Heidenlärm. Shuttlen gehen wir dann, wenn du deine Beziehungen zum RMV hast spielen lassen und einen Neunsitzer organisiert hast. Würd ich mal so sagen. Wenns am WE nicht allzu sehr regnet (was die Wetterfrösche aber prophezeien), tät ich noch mal basteln anstatt zu shuttlen.


			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wenn auf jemanden rumgehackt wird, dann auf mir...


Völlig unerklärlich.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Völlig unerklärlich.


Bin halt Masochist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (19. Januar 2006)

bin auch nochmal für basteln !!!! (habe noch keine Bremse )
auserdem hat der adrian einen besseren draht zu mister 
"Fußbekleidungs Power "

der tick will es nicht anders !!!!

tick : kannst ja noch ein paar mal trainieren gehen oder hast du dein 
"dreckschwein " noch nicht !!

kenny : S-day  Sensenmann attacke ?????oder wilsch wieder e bissele 
buchen zersägen !!außerdem müßte noch gerechelt werden !!!
die angesprochenen können sich ja bei mir melden 
cu BM


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2006)

und im frühjahr werden noch ein paar nette blumen an den wegesrand gepflanzt.... das auge fährt schließlich mit  

rote nelke fänd ich schick

/L


----------



## Bremsman (19. Januar 2006)

sorry el müßen uns bei dem tempo auf den weg konzentrieren ; )
aber dort steht ein haufen ilex rum der hat rote beeren wenn das 
auch recht ist gruß Bremsman


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Januar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> der tick will es nicht anders !!!!
> 
> tick : kannst ja noch ein paar mal trainieren gehen oder hast du dein
> ...


Also Dreckschwein ist immer noch nicht lauffähig... 
Und ich schäm mich so, dass ich lieber unerkannt in der Pfalz trainiere.  

Übrigens brauche ich meine Ms. Pigy nicht zum Trainieren, das geht mit Jenniver auch gut.


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und im frühjahr werden noch ein paar nette blumen an den wegesrand gepflanzt.... das auge fährt schließlich mit
> 
> rote nelke fänd ich schick
> 
> /L



@El
ich will dann aber Enzian blau und gelb.


----------



## eL (20. Januar 2006)

das musst du mit dem club klären... aber ich denke wenn noch bissi platz ist dann pflanzt der bremsnan die gerne für dich.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> das musst du mit dem club klären... aber ich denke wenn noch bissi platz ist dann pflanzt der bremsnan die gerne für dich.


Also ich wäre für Brombeeren und Himbeeren, da braucht man nicht viel machen  (Unser grösster Gegner auf dem Trail) und  man hat auch gleich Wegzehrung!  
Um jetzt mal ernstes zu sagen, Bremsman wenn du etwas entdeckst, wodraus man einen Drop bzw. Jump bauen kann, sag bescheid, dann kommt die Pälzer Baubrigade...


----------



## Waldgeist (20. Januar 2006)




----------



## Waldgeist (20. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wäre für Brombeeren und Himbeeren, da braucht man nicht viel machen  (Unser grösster Gegner auf dem Trail) und  man hat auch gleich Wegzehrung!



muss man die noch pflanzen? die wachsen doch von alleene!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (20. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> rote nelke fänd ich schick
> /L


eL, bitte nicht sentimental werden. Diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Du wohnst jetzt im kapitalistischen Ausland und wirst den Westlern weder rote Nelken noch "Junge Pioniere" unterschieben können, die fähnchenschwenkend am Wegesrand stehen und auf Kommando der Bergradfahrerparade zujubeln. Auch wird man wenig geneigt sein, Oakley-M-Frames gegen ZK-Hornbrillen zu tauschen. So schön, wie's damals gewesen sein mag, es ist vorbei.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> eL, bitte nicht sentimental werden. Diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Du wohnst jetzt im kapitalistischen Ausland und wirst den Westlern weder rote Nelken noch "Junge Pioniere" unterschieben können, die fähnchenschwenkend am Wegesrand stehen und auf Kommando der Bergradfahrerparade zujubeln. Auch wird man wenig geneigt sein, Oakley-M-Frames gegen ZK-Hornbrillen zu tauschen. So schön, wie's damals gewesen sein mag, es ist vorbei.


Und ich dachte diese Vorurteile haben wir endlich hinter uns gelassen.  
Also ich bin dann auch für Rote Nelken und Fahnenschwinger am Rand! Kenny darf dann den Befehl zum Schwingen geben.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Januar 2006)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> muss man die noch pflanzen? die wachsen doch von alleene!


Aber das soll doch schön aussehen, also muss man die zumindest pflegen und ein wenig zurecht stutzen (Nicht vernichten!!!) und vielleicht sogar schöne Firugen daraus schnitzen.


----------



## Bremsman (20. Januar 2006)

el: bring mir die blumen !!!!!spaten steht dort!! wir werden schon einen platz dafür finden 

mußt dann aber zweimal in der woche zum giesen und pflegen kommen
und zu dieser jahreszeit wäre ein gewächshaus nicht schlecht !!!; )
gruß Bremsman

Kenny : gute zeilen kann nur die grafik nicht öffnen !!! : (
hast du dein foes schon komplett ??


----------



## eL (20. Januar 2006)

ick komm denn zur pflanzzeit vorbei!!!! 
die hege und pflege übergebe ich dann der blumenbrigade rund um blondi.


@Kenny
nix is vorbei bevor ich es nicht sage


Völker höööört die signaaaale auf zum leeeetzten gefecht......


----------



## Kenny Garnet (20. Januar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte diese Vorurteile haben wir endlich hinter uns gelassen.


Quatsch, die lassen sich viel besser hegen als Blümchen am Wegesrand.


			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin dann auch für Rote Nelken und Fahnenschwinger am Rand! Kenny darf dann den Befehl zum Schwingen geben.


Schwinger-Club als MTB-Club getarnt, sozusagen.


			
				Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> el: bring mir die blumen !!!!!spaten steht dort!! wir werden schon einen platz dafür finden


Der eL soll Buletten mitbringen, Mann. Was willst du denn mit Blumen? Vor allem, wenn dir der Magen nach 3 Stunden Waldarbeit in den Kniekehlen hängt.


			
				Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Kenny : hast du dein foes schon komplett ??


Das Fös ist komplett und steht im Keller, wiesoooo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (20. Januar 2006)

zwecks shutteln !!!
gruß bm


----------



## Kenny Garnet (21. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Völker höööört die signaaaale auf zum leeeetzten gefecht......


Förster, hööört die Randaaale, wenn Bremsman durchs Unterholz bricht...

@Bremsman: Hoffe, dass das Stihl-Brombeermoped nicht schwächelt.

Und wer bringt denn das Shuttle-Fahrzeuch mit?


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Förster, hööört die Randaaale, wenn Bremsman durchs Unterholz bricht...
> 
> @Bremsman: Hoffe, dass das Stihl-Brombeermoped nicht schwächelt.
> 
> Und wer bringt denn das Shuttle-Fahrzeuch mit?



gibts jetzt schon was konkretes wg morgen (sonntag) ?


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts jetzt schon was konkretes wg morgen (sonntag) ?


Schau mal in dein Postzfach, da findest du alle Infos...


----------



## Lore (21. Januar 2006)

sollten der yvan und ich morgen nicht nach schorndorf fahren , bin ich dabei!


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2006)

Hmmm. Mein MTB ist stillgelegt bis der Antriebsstrang erneuert ist.

Vielleicht werde ich morgen stattdessen bei unbeholfenen Dreckspringversuchen mit dem Beemicks zu beobachten sein, denn diese Art der Fortbewegung soll ja angeblich mit solchen kleinen Fahrrädern möglich sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts jetzt schon was konkretes wg morgen (sonntag) ?


War gestern in der Gegend unterwegs (ca. 10:30) hab aber niemanden im Wald sägen hören. Habt ihr um die Uhrzeit noch geschlafen?


----------



## Bremsman (23. Januar 2006)

sorry waren gestern so von 11.20 uhr -1630 uhr im wald und waren nicht zu überhören !!!das nächste mal vorher anmelden per pm dann geb ich dir bescheid
gruß BM


----------



## Kenny Garnet (27. Januar 2006)

In Bezug aufs kommende Wochenende will ich ja nu nich zu früh unken, aber ich geh mal nicht so arg von einer Spontanschneeschmelze aus, sodass das WE eher vom sportlichen Pedalieren denn vom Waldarbeiten geprägt sein wird.

In entsprechender Höhe soll's sogar richtig Sonne haben. Reicht unsere Kondition bis in die höheren Gefilde des Alb- bzw. Gaistals?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> In Bezug aufs kommende Wochenende will ich ja nu nich zu früh unken, aber ich geh mal nicht so arg von einer Spontanschneeschmelze aus, sodass das WE eher vom sportlichen Pedalieren denn vom Waldarbeiten geprägt sein wird.
> 
> In entsprechender Höhe soll's sogar richtig Sonne haben. Reicht unsere Kondition bis in die höheren Gefilde des Alb- bzw. Gaistals?


Wie wäre es mal mit wieder mit ner Pfalzrunde? Ab Ranschbach / Zollstock gehts Samstag und Sonntag ab 14 Uhr (Auf wunsch auch früher) durch die Pfalz. Endurotour... Siehe Link in der Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (28. Januar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> In Bezug aufs kommende Wochenende will ich ja nu nich zu früh unken, aber ich geh mal nicht so arg von einer Spontanschneeschmelze aus, sodass das WE eher vom sportlichen Pedalieren denn vom Waldarbeiten geprägt sein wird.
> In entsprechender Höhe soll's sogar richtig Sonne haben. Reicht unsere Kondition bis in die höheren Gefilde des Alb- bzw. Gaistals?




ist schon arg kalt zzt, und bei dem schnee (der gewiss nicht weniger wird
weiter oben) bin ich am sonntag nicht so recht für so was längeres zu haben.
werd mal heute biss rumeiern und gucken wie es im schnee so geht

@kenny 
die freilauf-reparatur aktion war übrigens erfolgreich. neulich morgens
bei -8 grad hat das teil einwandfrei fungoniert.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Januar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon arg kalt zzt, und bei dem schnee (der gewiss nicht weniger wird
> weiter oben) bin ich am sonntag nicht so recht für so was längeres zu haben.
> werd mal heute biss rumeiern und gucken wie es im schnee so geht
> 
> ...


also in der Pfalz liegen 5cm... Die sind erträglich.


----------



## Aloha 699 (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Kenny und Bremsman!!!
Ich habe gestern unsere gemeinsame Arbeit begutachtet. Ist noch alles ok, nur leider ziemlich eisig. Die komplette Erstbefahrung muss wohl noch eine Weile warten (konnte mir aber den ersten kleinen Hügel nicht verkneifen) 

Der Sonntag soll ja wieder ziemlich kalt werden. Ist trotzdem eine kleine Ausfahrt geplant? 

Wie wäre es am Donnerstag oder Freitag mit einer abendlichen Lichtrunde (Ulli1169?)


----------



## Kenny Garnet (1. Februar 2006)

Halloaloha, la-lalaa, der Bremsman turnt am Wochenende im Ötztal bzw. auf den Bergen drumherum rum. Und was meine WE-Planung angeht, so kann ich heut noch nix sagen. Kleine Ausfahrt - was die Kondition so hergibt - ist aber durchaus denkbar.


----------



## Bremsman (1. Februar 2006)

yep werde das ötztal unsicher machen !! 
aloha :wiso nur den kleinen ???hätte es mir nicht verkneifen können
beide zu springen !! 
und issa gut ???
bist du es ganz am stück gefahren
??
gruß  Bremsman


----------



## blond25 (1. Februar 2006)

heul.... snief.... habt ihr mich nicht mehr lieb ??? 
oder warum sagt mir keiner, dass ihr die ganze zeit im schnee seit ????? 
will doch auch mit !!!  

oder wollt ihr mich nicht dabei haben ??


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2006)

keiner will mit dir was zutun haben
alle und alles ist böse
keiner liebt dich

warum nur??


----------



## Aloha 699 (2. Februar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> yep werde das ötztal unsicher machen !!
> aloha :wiso nur den kleinen ???hätte es mir nicht verkneifen können
> beide zu springen !!
> und issa gut ???
> ...



Ich habe natürlich den oberen Einstieg mal wieder verpasst. Da es schon ziemlich dunkel war bin ich halt nur mal kurz zu den Hügeln gefahren. Leider liegt viel Schnee und man sieht nicht viel. Ist von oben sicher nicht fahrbar (Schneeverwehungen). Freu mich schon auf die Trockenzeit.

Viel Spaß beim Ötzi.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> keiner will mit dir was zutun haben
> alle und alles ist böse
> keiner liebt dich
> 
> warum nur??


Ganz klar
*WEGEN DER SIGNATUR!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (2. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar
> *WEGEN DER SIGNATUR!!!*


Werter Schweinehirt, 
wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen um sich werfen. Ausgerechnet du.

Den einen Teil von Blondis Signatur führst übrigens auch du. Und den anderen könntest du analog und auf deine Verhältnisse angepasst ebenfalls führen: "Keine Frauen mehr. Nur noch Fahrräder, die so heißen."


----------



## superjoga (2. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> .....Und den anderen könntest du analog und auf deine Verhältnisse angepasst ebenfalls führen: "Keine Frauen mehr. Nur noch Fahrräder, die so heißen."............



hehehehehehehe


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Werter Schweinehirt,
> wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen um sich werfen. Ausgerechnet du.
> 
> Den einen Teil von Blondis Signatur führst übrigens auch du. Und den anderen könntest du analog und auf deine Verhältnisse angepasst ebenfalls führen: "Keine Frauen mehr. Nur noch Fahrräder, die so heißen."


Oh, wirst du jetzt wieder halbweg ernst???  
Also ich nehm auch Frauen, die nicht aus Stahl und Alu sind...  
Und es war (was die drei  meinte) auch nicht ernst gemeint. Ich würd persönlich gerne mal blond25 auf dem Bike treffen und mit ihr ne Runde drehen (Das ist ernster gemeint als es klingt).  

Nur noch so zum Schnee... Auf dieser Seite des Rheins liegt fast keiner mehr.


----------



## superjoga (2. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ......... Ich würd persönlich gerne mal blond25 auf dem Bike treffen und mit ihr ne Runde drehen (Das ist ernster gemeint als es klingt).  ..................



oje, das würde ich mir an deiner stelle nicht wünschen.............


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> oje, das würde ich mir an deiner stelle nicht wünschen.............


Und wieso?


----------



## Kenny Garnet (2. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich nehm auch Frauen, die nicht aus Stahl und Alu sind...


Ach ja, dann. - Aber woher nimmst du die? Bunny-Hopp-Shop? 



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Und es war (was die drei  meinte) auch nicht ernst gemeint. Ich würd persönlich gerne mal blond25 auf dem Bike treffen und mit ihr ne Runde drehen (Das ist ernster gemeint als es klingt).





			
				superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> oje, das würde ich mir an deiner stelle nicht wünschen.............


Blondi, das ist ja mal ein Riesen-Ansturm, der doch wohl zumindest dem Ego schmeichelt. Bleiben da noch Wünsche offen?



			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch so zum Schnee... Auf dieser Seite des Rheins liegt fast keiner mehr.


Jetzt lenk nicht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, dann. - Aber woher nimmst du die? Bunny-Hopp-Shop?
> 
> 
> Blondi, das ist ja mal ein Riesen-Ansturm, der doch wohl zumindest dem Ego schmeichelt. Bleiben da noch Wünsche offen?
> ...


Nix zu tun, was?


----------



## superjoga (2. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nix zu tun, was?



das war ein fieser hieb in kennys leiste.........


----------



## blond25 (4. Februar 2006)

also... jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen....
@superjoga: was ?? he ? 
@tick: sommer = biken, winter = skifahren

@all: Montag Stammtisch... ??!?!?

und was die Jungs angeht....ich sag gar nix dazu !!


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> also... jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen.......ich sag gar nix dazu !!


...öhem...


----------



## Lore (5. Februar 2006)

Ey ihr versaut meinen schönen Fred!! 

Wir wärs denn mal mit nem total tollen Vereins-Ski-Ausflug??  ..ma ernsthaft !!

Mehliskopf?  das geht auch ma noch abends, nachm Schaffen, im Flutlicht!

oder eben ma wochenends weiter weg, gibt ja diverse vereinsmitglider, die sowieso "privat" Ski fahren gehn... warum dann ned ma alle zamme


----------



## blond25 (5. Februar 2006)

ooohhhh....mimimimimimmimi


----------



## Lore (5. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ooohhhh....mimimimimimmimi


----------



## eL (5. Februar 2006)

blondi fährt schnoboard??

bitte nehmt mich mit!!!! ich unterschreib auch


----------



## blond25 (5. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondi fährt schnoboard??
> 
> bitte nehmt mich mit!!!! ich unterschreib auch



tja... da siehste ma....
wie siehts mal aus mit mehliskopf flutlicht ?? oder pfluglicht ?


----------



## eL (5. Februar 2006)

blondi dein avatar!!!!

also ehrlich..... da geht doch glatt meine fantasie mit mir durch.

bist du sicher das der nich die komplette muslimische welt beleidigt und morgen k-ruhe zerbombt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (6. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondi dein avatar!!!!


das ist Christina !


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @tick: sommer = biken, winter = skifahren
> ...



für breitensportliche radler ist das ja ok; an das hast du sicher 
gedacht als du gezielt den-tick angesprochen hast ,) 
ansonsten ist wintertraining zum gezielten aufbau fürs 
frühjahr ein muss und wenn man rennen/marathons fahren will, 
sowieso. (in gut 6 wochen ist frühlingsanfang!)
im winter nicht fahren hat aus meiner erfahrung heraus 
mehrere nachteile:
- wenn erst im märz/april erst das training aufgenommen wird, hat man ca 4-6 wochen trainingrückstand bzw man brauch in etwa diese zeit bis man sich
subjektiv wieder fit fühlt. 
- fahren bei 6-12 grad wird dann als kalt empfunden und ohne wintertraining
ist das immunsystem evtl geschwächt, erkältungsgefahr
- evtl übergewicht
- bei wiederaufnahme des trainings wird der aktuelle leistungsstand als demotivierend empfunden; im vergleich zu im winter aktiven fahrern steht 
man nicht gut da, und bei der eigenen (subjektiven) leistungsbeurteilung 
vergleicht man sich mit dem Trainingszustand gg. Ende des letzten Sommers.
Hingegen empfindet ein "winterfahrer" März/April als sehr motivierend, da ein
trainingsbedingter deutlicher Leistungszuwachs feststellbar ist, der durch die höheren temperaturen noch verstärkt wird; zudem kann der umfang des 
trainings temperaturbedingt gesteigert werden was wiederum den Leistungszuwachs objektiv wahrnehmbar macht. 

alle hop, rauf aufs bike; abends halt lampe dran.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> für breitensportliche radler ist das ja ok; an das hast du sicher
> gedacht als du gezielt den-tick angesprochen hast ,)
> ansonsten ist wintertraining zum gezielten aufbau fürs
> frühjahr ein muss und wenn man rennen/marathons fahren will,
> ...


Besser hätt ich das nicht erklären können!  

Kommt allerdings noch erschwerend hinzu, dass man zum Skifahren noch weiter weg fahren muss, hingegen Mountainbiken geht ab der Haustür. (Ok im Sommer fahre ich dann zum DH'len wieder weit weg).  

Ausserdem muss ich erwähnen dass es mir einen heiden Spass macht, auf dem Schnee rum zu rutschen.


----------



## blond25 (6. Februar 2006)

JUNGS !!!
ich bin zur Zeit mehr mit dem Rad im Schnee als mit Brett(ern) !!!

Wollte nur mal anmerken, dass ich gerne auch mal Skifahren gehen würde!


----------



## blond25 (6. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> das ist Christina !



da spricht der Kenner...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> da spricht der Kenner...


Das Bild heist ja auch so... Aber gibts da noch weitere erklärungen zu? Oder das Bild in gross, damit EL das nicht mit sonstwas verwechseln kann?


----------



## blond25 (6. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ... damit EL das nicht mit sonstwas verwechseln kann?



... womit sollte er es denn verwechseln ?


----------



## superjoga (6. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ... womit sollte er es denn verwechseln ?



da gibts keine möglichkeit der verwechslung........jeder MANN hat hier richtig gedacht!!! vertraut auf eure intuition (in dem fall die wissende macht in der hose) hehehehe


----------



## superjoga (6. Februar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ......für breitensportliche radler ist das ja ok;......



geil, ich wollte früher auch profi werden. hast du jetzt gekündigt und gehst in 2006 fett ab? na dann.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts keine möglichkeit der verwechslung........jeder MANN hat hier richtig gedacht!!! vertraut auf eure intuition (in dem fall die wissende macht in der hose) hehehehe


Sicherlich ein verwirrendes Bild, gerade bei der geringen Auflösung. Aber ich denke mir, dass das ein Römisches Adlerwappen auf einem Stab in einem Tal ist.  
Wer hat besseres zu bieten?


----------



## Lore (6. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> da spricht der Kenner...


aber hallo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wie fühlt sich das an aufm Sattel?


----------



## blond25 (6. Februar 2006)

@lore: kein kommentar.... 






@all: ich hoffe, wir sehen uns heute abend !!


----------



## eL (6. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ... womit sollte er es denn verwechseln ?



na verwechseln tu ich hier mal garnichts. aber wenn du bitte jeden tag ein anders stückle von ganzen hier reinposten würdest dan puzzle ich mir das schon zamme


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Februar 2006)

Was macht denn der so löblich aktive MTB-Club am Samstag?

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich eine Freeriderunde um Ettlignen mache (Strommasten, Sirs-Club, Totemannstein, Grüner Kasten) oder 2x Besame Mucho! 
Wer hat besseres zu bieten? 
Wer fährt überhaupt und was? 
Ich wollte den Vormittag allerdings noch shoppen. 
Ich kann aber Licht mitbringen. (Max. 1,5Std. sofern ich nicht noch nen guten Akku find.)


----------



## Bremsman (7. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich ein verwirrendes Bild, gerade bei der geringen Auflösung. Aber ich denke mir, dass das ein Römisches Adlerwappen auf einem Stab in einem Tal ist.
> Wer hat besseres zu bieten?




HE Leute nur weil keine haare dran sind ist es noch lange keine ZUNGE !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (8. Februar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> HE Leute nur weil keine haare dran sind ist es noch lange keine ZUNGE !!!!



haare im mund is auch schei§$e..........


----------



## Lore (8. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> haare im mund is auch schei§$e..........


tja jogi..   ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...  hehehehehe


----------



## blond25 (8. Februar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> HE Leute nur weil keine haare dran sind ist es noch lange keine ZUNGE !!!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (9. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @all: ich hoffe, wir sehen uns heute abend !!



sag mal blond25, dieses bild da bei dir .... 

das sieht aus ...   wie

schwanger ?


----------



## Lore (9. Februar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> HE Leute nur weil keine haare dran sind ist es noch lange keine ZUNGE !!!!


vielleicht isses ja von hinten  



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> schwanger ?


 



			
				blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @lore: kein kommentar....


 
auäää...  abern tolles Vehikel hast du da


----------



## superjoga (10. Februar 2006)

@lore+blondie: erst geht nix und dann gleich schwanger!?!?


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> blond25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find ich auch. Scheint en altes biggi mit 24" hinten zu sein.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (10. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @lore+blondie: erst geht nix und dann gleich schwanger!?!?


Waaas? Das wäre ja skandalös! Blondie schwanger? Und das auch noch von Lore? - Mösjöh sollten sich lieber in HM2-Übungen vertiefen!


----------



## Lore (10. Februar 2006)

vom staubsaugen wird ma ned schwanger !!! 

(Achtung: Insider!) ...ehö ehö ..


----------



## superjoga (10. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Mösjöh sollten sich lieber in HM2-Übungen vertiefen!...........



herr garnet, SIE sollten sich in der ausarbeitung von abfahrtsspezifischen trainingsplänen üben!!! das wäre mal was produktives.....jetzt wo du soviel überschüssige zeit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (10. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> ....vom staubsaugen wird ma ned schwanger ....



ey lore, du bist echt eklig.........


----------



## knoflok (10. Februar 2006)

aber vom andre sachen saugen... 

siehe bobs becker....


----------



## Kenny Garnet (10. Februar 2006)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es! - Es war der Tick und nicht die Lore! Lest selbst:


			
				der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also ich nehm auch Frauen, die nicht aus Stahl und Alu sind...
> ... Ich würd persönlich gerne mal blond25 auf dem Bike treffen und mit ihr ne Runde drehen (Das ist ernster gemeint als es klingt).


Na, das muss ja 'ne fidele Runde gewesen sein.


----------



## Ulli1169 (10. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es! - Es war der Tick und nicht die Lore! Lest selbst:
> Na, das muss ja 'ne fidele Runde gewesen sein.



tjo, eine kurze Pause im Warmen ist bei dem Wetter zur zeit
durchaus angenehm. das kann man niemand verübeln ....


----------



## Lore (10. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ey lore, du bist echt eklig.........



hihi  .......geil, oder ??


----------



## blond25 (10. Februar 2006)

Ach Du Kacke... 
was geht denn hier ab ?? Schwanger ? Wer hat denn da was auf den Augen ? Das ist weder ne Zunge noch ein Bauch !!!


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2006)

so`n Möxxngeweih macht in El Arenal mächtig was her


----------



## blond25 (13. Februar 2006)

Snowboarden im Regen macht keinen Spass.... daher würde ich sagen, wir verschieben das... oder ?


----------



## Lore (13. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Snowboarden im Regen macht keinen Spass.... daher würde ich sagen, wir verschieben das... oder ?


....besser isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (13. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Snowboarden im Regen macht keinen Spass.... daher würde ich sagen, wir verschieben das... oder ?



wo regnet es?


----------



## blond25 (13. Februar 2006)

morgen aufm mehliskopf.. bestimmt.. so warm wie es werden soll...
(bis zu 9 grad über null)


----------



## superjoga (13. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen aufm mehliskopf.. bestimmt.. so warm wie es werden soll...
> (bis zu 9 grad über null)



hier unten.......bis morgen is da oben noch ok


----------



## Lore (13. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> hier unten.......bis morgen is da oben noch ok



da oben is aktuell -1 bis -4°C ...... in der nacht wirds nochma ordentlich kalt... und erst am mittwoch solls regnen laut wetter.de ..und das unten in bühl!
ich würds also einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## superjoga (13. Februar 2006)

seh ich auch so. würde vorschlagen wir fassen mal abfahrt gegen 1800 ins auge. ok?


----------



## blond25 (13. Februar 2006)

wer alles ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (13. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> wer alles ?


bisher Du, jogi, jette?? und meiner einer


----------



## blond25 (13. Februar 2006)

ich weiss noch net genau


----------



## eL (13. Februar 2006)

blondi wenn du jetzt kneifst glaubt dir kein mensch mehr was.

spocht frei


eL


----------



## blond25 (14. Februar 2006)

das hat nix mit kneifen zu tun.... sorry eL


----------



## Lore (14. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> das hat nix mit kneifen zu tun.... sorry eL


sondern ?????


----------



## knoflok (14. Februar 2006)

na ihr wisst doch...



			
				blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Schwanger ...?


----------



## superjoga (14. Februar 2006)

öh, ich bin raus. brauch mal nen tag an dem ich nix mach......sonst verschleiss ich so schnell......


----------



## blond25 (14. Februar 2006)

mir gehts genauso... sorry


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2006)

Fahrt hin! Schnee is top - ich war gestern Abend da.


----------



## Lore (14. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> mir gehts genauso... sorry


mir auch.....sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (14. Februar 2006)

ihr wollt uns doch nicht erzählen das ihr die ganze woche soviel sport macht und jetzt mal nen tach regeneration nötig habt???

da lachen ja die grippehühner


----------



## blond25 (14. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ... soviel sport macht ...


Lieber eL...
also... in meinem Leben gibt es auch noch ein paar Dinge mehr außer Sport....
Arbeit, Freunde, ....

@superjoga und co: sorry, bin morgen auch nicht dabei, bin krank


----------



## Lore (14. Februar 2006)

bin spontan nach ganz zuhause gefahren.. bin dann vermutlich erst Sonntag wieder am Start

haut rein

@Blondi
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ulli1169 (15. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> bin spontan nach ganz zuhause gefahren.. bin dann vermutlich erst Sonntag wieder am Start
> haut rein
> @Blondi
> Gute Besserung!



@lore was dasn fürne rahmengrösse was du da anbietest 
im verkaufsforum ?


----------



## Lore (15. Februar 2006)

42cm ..ist ein Dual/Dirt Hardtail


----------



## LocoFanatic (15. Februar 2006)

hi erstmal,
sry, dass ich eure Diskussionsstränge so durchkreuze, habe nur eine kleine Frage, so wegen Topic-Thema und so...

also, ich komme aus der Nähe von Hannover, da wo die ersten Berge sind, und  ich werde zum 1.4. nach Karlsruhe ziehen...

ich fahre so lala, bin also nicht überspannter Freak, aber hin und wieder schon mal motiviert und suche jetzt schon mal Leutz, die mich mal mitnehmen würden auf ne Tour, damit ich Anschluss finde und ordentliche Mitfahrer...

Naja, habe soeben schon mal die e.V.-Seite begutachtet, vllt findet sich aber schon einer, mit dem ich chatten, mailen oder sonstwie in Kontakt treten kann...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, habe soeben schon mal die e.V.-Seite begutachtet, vllt findet sich aber schon einer, mit dem ich chatten, mailen oder sonstwie in Kontakt treten kann...


Aber immer doch... 
Komm mal per PM / Mail. Ich hab mal am Harz gewohnt... Kenne mich also auch in Nördlichen gefilden aus...


----------



## Lore (15. Februar 2006)

jo... tick ist dein mann !

wenn du dirten willst, frag mich!

ansonsten tour ist sonntags 11uhr in rüppurr, Vereinsheim / battstrasse 85 ...komm einfach da hin!

ansonsten werden bestimmt noch ein paar kompetente mädels antworten


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> jo... tick ist dein mann !


hey, ich hoffe das war nicht sarkasmus! 
(Was ich leider gerade vermute)
Streeten in KA ist auch meine Stärke! 
Ich hoffe am WE komme ich da mal wieder zu... Immerhin ist meine Wildsau Fertig!!!!!!!!!    
(Und da fragt sich jetzt die grosse Menge was der Tick mit nem Downhiller beim Streeten will... Aber er ist halt bequem  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (16. Februar 2006)

Hi LocoFanatic....

Klar... komm einfach vorbei. Und wenn Du Fragen hast, melde Dich
Und lass Dich bloss nicht von unserem Geschwätz hier im Forum abschrecken!!

Grüsse, Blondi (eine von den "kompetenten Mädels".....)


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2006)

tus lieber nicht.

dat ende vom lied is ne mitgliedschaft und schaffe schaffe schaffe für den club. wahrscheilich noch als frauenbeauftragter.


blondi du meinst in deiner sig natürlich den wurstfabriknten herta ... gell

eL


----------



## Bremsman (16. Februar 2006)

Sorry El 
muß dich leider berichtigen !!!
schaffe ist bei uns alles freiwillig !!! es gibt keine pflichtstunden !!
zweitens ! am anfang kann mann (und frau ) gern mitfahren ohne mitglied schaft
also komm gern vorbei wir lassen jeden mitfahren 
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Ulli1169 (16. Februar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry El
> muß dich leider berichtigen !!!
> schaffe ist bei uns alles freiwillig !!! es gibt keine pflichtstunden !!
> zweitens ! am anfang kann mann (und frau ) gern mitfahren ohne mitglied schaft
> ...



was heisst am anfang so mitfahren dürfen ... gibt doch genug gerne
immerwieder gesehene fahrer/innen die seit 1,2 jahren dabei sind ohne
mitgliedschaft. (vor allem die mädels). zwänge gibts da eigentlich gar keine.
ausser wenn mal stammtisch ist, der inneren stimme folgen zu müssen
um noch eins zu bestellen .) und evtl die sprunghügel. hier sollte nur drauf fahren wer auch mitglied ist. das ist nämlich vereinsgelände und da steckt
arbeit und geld drin. ausserdem, wer lieber "safer"-biken will wird clubmitglied. 
denn die darin beinhalteten versicherungen decken viele kosten ab. da ist
ne unfallversicherung; verkehrsrechtsschutzvers., haftpflicht-, gepäckversicherung etc. mit dabei - sogar im privaten Bereich. (auf der HP steht das alles). 

@bremsman : demnächst mal unser kleines techniktraining machen ? wetter
is aber grad nich so doll ;(


----------



## Kenny Garnet (16. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondi du meinst in deiner sig natürlich den wurstfabriknten herta ... gell
> eL


Is der eL etwa Mitglied bei Hertha? - Ich brech ab, das hat was Paradoxes und Komisches zugleich...


----------



## eL (17. Februar 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> fahrer/innen die seit 1,2 jahren dabei sind ohne
> mitgliedschaft. (vor allem die mädels).



Das ist paradox
natürlich sind die mädels nicht MitGlied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (17. Februar 2006)

oh mann, was soll der ganze hunmug denn jedesmal? ist das hier ne mtb-club-werbeveranstaltung?
wer will, kommt mit radeln, wer nicht will bleibt daheim.
wer mitglied werden will wirds, wer nicht meldet sich beim eL.
also: @ulli, bremsman und kenny: lasst es laufen, wer als nichtmitglied jedesmal mit solchen krämpfen geworben wird, bleibt echt lieber daheim beim eL.
@locofanatic: sonntags einfach vorbeikommen und spass haben..... 

bis dann


----------



## Lore (17. Februar 2006)

yeeeeeeeeaaah... jetzt drehen die mädels ma richtig auf !!!

GO!!! GO!!! GO!!!!


----------



## superjoga (17. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> yeeeeeeeeaaah... jetzt drehen die mädels ma richtig auf !!!
> 
> GO!!! GO!!! GO!!!!



hey lore du alte schlampe!!!! dir hau ich eh noch eins in die fre§$e......


----------



## Lore (17. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> hey lore du alte schlampe!!!! dir hau ich eh noch eins in die fre§$e......


du warst doch erst beim Zahnarzt...

un alder, pass auf, meine krasse homiez !!!!!!!!


----------



## blond25 (17. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> yeeeeeeeeaaah... jetzt drehen die mädels ma richtig auf !!!


das machen wir immer, Lore !!!


----------



## superjoga (17. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> du warst doch erst beim Zahnarzt...
> 
> un alder, pass auf, meine krasse homiez !!!!!!!!



och mensch, jetzt is mir schlecht


----------



## knoflok (17. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> och mensch, jetzt is mir schlecht



dann hast des dolle video von crossi im "porno"-dingens im ktwr noch nicht gesehen. 

DANACH wars mir schlecht...


----------



## Lore (17. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> das machen wir immer, Lore !!!


immer?? ah...deshalb fällt mir nix auf


----------



## blond25 (17. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> immer?? ah...deshalb fällt mir nix auf



nicht immer... aber immer öfter...


----------



## Lore (17. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht immer... aber immer öfter...



fällt trotzdem nich auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (17. Februar 2006)

was willst du mehr ???


----------



## Lore (17. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du mehr ???


ich, für meinen teil, kann nicht klagen!


----------



## blond25 (17. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> ich, für meinen teil, kann nicht klagen!



nicht immer...


----------



## Lore (18. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht immer...


aber immer öfter ....


----------



## blond25 (18. Februar 2006)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> aber immer öfter ....


 
STOP !!!!


----------



## eL (18. Februar 2006)

Danke


----------



## blond25 (25. Februar 2006)

Aloha... was gibts neues ? 
Steht der Termin Ende März ? Wer geht auf die Messe ?
Gibts schon news wegen Hofi und Party ? Oder lassen wir die Party zu diesem Termin sausen ? Ist vielleicht sogar besser....

Außerdem muss unser Fred ja auch wieder ganz oben auftauchen !!!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (25. Februar 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aloha... was gibts neues ?
> ...
> daumen:



mh erst mal KW10 und KW11 irgendwo Biken gehn (malle/spanien oderso)


----------



## Kenny Garnet (27. Februar 2006)

Von der Geburtstagsfeier auf dem Gelände hab ich nichts mehr gehört. Kann durchaus sein, dass wir am 1.4. auf niemanden Rücksicht nehmen müssen, weil einfach keiner da ist, höhö. Da sollte dann der abendlichen Party in eigenen Reihen nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Wenn ich Gegenteiliges erfahre, dann meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (27. Februar 2006)

huhu...
also, dann mach ich mich mal an die "vorbereitung" für die party...?
oder soll ich warten, bis wir vom hofi wissen, dass definitiv keine geburtstagsfeier ist ??

kann das vielleicht mal einer klären ? lori ? oder kenny ? oder vielleicht weiss es ja auch bremsman über seine süsse ??


----------



## Bremsman (27. Februar 2006)

sorry keine ahnung meine freundin 
schafft zur zeit net beim hofi!!1
keine ahnung also ob da party ist oder nicht!!
kenny : und odenwald ??? 
war jemand am so fahren ??
Gruß Bremsman !


----------



## Aloha 699 (28. Februar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> war jemand am so fahren ??
> Gruß Bremsman !



Kenny und ich haben ne schöne Runde am Wattkopf gedreht. Sind mal wieder ein paar alte Wege abgefahren und waren schockiert ob der massiven Waldarbeiten. Einige der kleinen Wege ganz oben, sind jetzt mit gröbsten Sandsteinplatten zugeschottert und 4 m breit. Das wird nie wieder wie es mal war. 
Habe noch versucht dich anzurufen, da Kenny meinte du kommst noch an den Treff.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Februar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> sorry keine ahnung meine freundin
> schafft zur zeit net beim hofi!!1
> keine ahnung also ob da party ist oder nicht!!
> kenny : und odenwald ???
> ...


War am Sonntag in KA zum Dirten und dann noch 7 Hügel, zum Touren fahren hatte ich das falsche Bike mit (Meine Wildsau).


----------



## Ulli1169 (1. März 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenny und ich haben ne schöne Runde am Wattkopf gedreht. Sind mal wieder ein paar alte Wege abgefahren und waren schockiert ob der massiven Waldarbeiten. Einige der kleinen Wege ganz oben, sind jetzt mit gröbsten Sandsteinplatten zugeschottert und 4 m breit. Das wird nie wieder wie es mal war.



das ist leider nicht nur auf dem wattkopf so. der oberwald sieht stellenweise auch fast nach kahlschlag aus. Kreuzelberg (oberhalb ettlingen) ebenso. scheinbar ist grade der holzpreis hoch und jetzt wird rausgeholt was 
geht...

und früher hiess es immer die moutainbiker machen die wege kaputt ....


----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> und früher hiess es immer die moutainbiker machen die wege kaputt ....


Ist doch auch so! Wir machen den armen Forstarbeitern die Wege kaputt und die können nicht mehr so viel Holz raus holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (2. März 2006)

Herbst und Winter ist nun mal Hochsaison beim Holzeinschlag. Da muss man durch oder drüber. Dafür sind die Wege doch auch reizvoll zu befahren, kleine Rillen, noch kleinere tiefgründige Pfützen, bissige ausgefallene Kettensägezähne


----------



## RolsRacer (2. März 2006)

OK, ihr fahrt also regelmäßig Sonntags am Radlertreff los? Gegen 11? Oder besser vorher jemanden PM´en? Wie sind denn die Ambitionen? Ach, was sollenl die Fragen. Ich schaue einfach mal vorbei und berufe mich auf den Thread. So long.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. März 2006)

RolsRacer schrieb:
			
		

> OK, ihr fahrt also regelmäßig Sonntags am Radlertreff los? Gegen 11? Oder besser vorher jemanden PM´en? Wie sind denn die Ambitionen? Ach, was sollenl die Fragen. Ich schaue einfach mal vorbei und berufe mich auf den Thread. So long.


Genau... Eigentlich sollte immer jemand da sein. Ab April ist dann auch der Biketreff auf 10 Uhr und feste Touren geplant. Also wenn da der Tourguide fehlt, darfst du meckern.  
Für die Extremtouren werd ich mich dann einsetzen.  

@All: Gibts jetzt schon den Biketreffkoordinator? Ich will mich melden... Im April gibts von mir eine Mahlbergtour (3x rauf auf den Mahlberg!!!) * Pfad. Beim Termin bin ich noch Flexibel, ausser Ostern, da gibts 4 Tage Pfalz-Touren für Freunde von mir. Wenn wer vom Club mit will, nur zu.


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. März 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Genau... Eigentlich sollte immer jemand da sein. Ab April ist dann auch der Biketreff auf 10 Uhr und feste Touren geplant. Also wenn da der Tourguide fehlt, darfst du meckern.
> Für die Extremtouren werd ich mich dann einsetzen.
> 
> @All: Gibts jetzt schon den Biketreffkoordinator? Ich will mich melden... Im April gibts von mir eine Mahlbergtour (3x rauf auf den Mahlberg!!!) * Pfad. Beim Termin bin ich noch Flexibel, ausser Ostern, da gibts 4 Tage Pfalz-Touren für Freunde von mir. Wenn wer vom Club mit will, nur zu.



montag ist stammtisch im vogel, komm einfch hin, dann wirste verplant .)
siehe emailverteiler.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. März 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> montag ist stammtisch im vogel, komm einfch hin, dann wirste verplant .)
> siehe emailverteiler.


Also da gibts bloß ein Problem, ich hab THW. Das ist leider wichtiger als der Club. Aber sagt mir bloss einen Termin außer Ostern und das letzte WE im April. Tour steht fest, Mahlbergtour.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. März 2006)

Und wann hab ich jetzt die Tour?


----------



## blond25 (8. März 2006)

Sorry tick... thema am montag war erst mal das saison opening...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. März 2006)

Ich seh' schon. Ihr habt wenigstens ne gescheite Tagesordnung.


----------



## knoflok (8. März 2006)

he don -  soll das etwa eine anspielung sein...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. März 2006)

Falls du Vorschläge hast, würde ich die Aufbereitung für Freitag übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (8. März 2006)

hier ein paar Themenverschläge:
Saisonopening - wer macht was 
Touren - wer fährt wann wo mit wem 
Sonstiges Dinge, die zu tun sind ....

wann macht der eL mal wieder seine leckeren "Buletten".. ? 

Ein bissi kreativ müsst ihr schon sein....

Vielleicht überlegt ihr euch ja auch, wer von euch zu unserem Opening kommt ? News unter www.mtb-karlsruhe.de


----------



## knoflok (8. März 2006)

ich sehe da einen widerspruch... 


			
				blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschläge:
> Saisonopening - wer macht was
> Touren - wer fährt wann wo mit wem
> Sonstiges Dinge, die zu tun sind ....


 und


			
				nochmal blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bissi kreativ müsst ihr schon sein....


 also sehr kreativ finde ich die Vorschläge ja nicht...  alles Standard. 
Da wir die Saison nie beendet hatten, brauchen wir auch kein opening 

Aber wir könnten uns mal um Trockenlegungsmöglichkeiten für das Wattkopfgebiet auslassen...


----------



## black soul (8. März 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir könnten uns mal um Trockenlegungsmöglichkeiten für das Wattkopfgebiet auslassen...




pampers ?


----------



## eL (8. März 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> wann macht der eL mal wieder seine leckeren "Buletten".. ?



weihnachten?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein paar Themenverschläge:
> Saisonopening - wer macht was
> Touren - wer fährt wann wo mit wem
> Sonstiges Dinge, die zu tun sind ....
> ...


Ich mach freiwillig den Schrauber... Und den Kartenlesekurs....


----------



## superjoga (9. März 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach freiwillig den Schrauber... Und den Kartenlesekurs....



ich glaub ich bleib daheim.......


----------



## der-tick.de (9. März 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich bleib daheim.......


Aber dein Bike bringst du vorbei, damit ich allen Zeigen kann was man beim Schrauben verkehrt machen kann, oder?


----------



## Kenny Garnet (13. März 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach freiwillig den Schrauber... Und den Kartenlesekurs....





			
				superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich bleib daheim.......



Ach was, er meint den Kartenlegekurs...


----------



## blond25 (13. März 2006)

*Heute abend 20 Uhr Vogel !!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (18. März 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> *Heute abend 20 Uhr Vogel !!!!*



mh, konnte da nicht, hab mich wohl irgenwie verfahren und schaffs
nicht rechtzeitig ....


----------



## blond25 (20. März 2006)

NEID !!! aber wart nur ab... solche Bilder machen wir auch ;-)


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. Oktober 2006)

Zeit wieder diesen Thread zu nehmen :

die Trikotbestellung hat am 18.10. den Annahmeschluss! Wer also noch ein Trikot haben möchte, der muss sich beeilen, das zu bestellen.  Bestellungen per Mail bitte an Adrian. Wir haben insgesamt 14 Trikots und 2 Radhosen auf der Liste, falls sich doch noch jemand entscheidet eines zu nehmen, wird es für alle preiswerter. 

Weitere Infos auf der Clubhomepage.


----------



## Lore (12. Oktober 2006)

Ulli1169 schrieb:


> Zeit wieder diesen Thread zu nehmen :
> 
> die Trikotbestellung hat am 18.10. den Annahmeschluss! Wer also noch ein Trikot haben möchte, der muss sich beeilen, das zu bestellen.  Bestellungen per Mail bitte an Adrian. Wir haben insgesamt 14 Trikots und 2 Radhosen auf der Liste, falls sich doch noch jemand entscheidet eines zu nehmen, wird es für alle preiswerter.
> 
> Weitere Infos auf der Clubhomepage.



ich musste ca 0.67 sek nachdenken, bis ich dein avatar identifiziert hatte


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich find den Avatar aber voll für den Popo...


----------



## Ulli1169 (3. November 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich find den Avatar aber voll für den Popo...



nee .. wenn dann ein popöchen 
.)


was anderes (um zurück aufs thema des threads zu kommen): 
biketreff ist im winter ist nun sonntags 11 uhr (und mittwochs nicht mehr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (8. November 2006)

soooo noch mal was von mir !!
wer am so zeit und lust hat werde mit MI. GE. am so eine kleine runde zum grünen kasten machen !!! damit der wieder gefahren wird nach dem er sonntag vor zwei wochen ordentlich gerockt wurde !!!!! Shutteln ole ole !!! 
kann sich ja per pm an mich wenden !!! 
zeit steht noch nicht fest 
ist kenny schohn wieder da ???
aloha ???habe deine feder noch hier !!!! call me!!! 
aloha wo warst du letzten so ????
bis dann gruß Bm


----------



## LocoFanatic (8. November 2006)

Dasimmadabei-Schrei ^^


(reimt sich, hehe)
also, bin klar, wann und wo? So 1100 RMVE ??? und Gnade, bin langsam PPP


----------



## der-tick.de (8. November 2006)

Am WE ist in Wildbd wieder buddeln. Wer will sagt mir bitte bescheid!


----------



## Aloha 699 (9. November 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:


> aloha ???habe deine feder noch hier !!!! call me!!!
> aloha wo warst du letzten so ????
> bis dann gruß Bm



Hi Bremsman,
bei mir sieht es im Moment zappenduster aus. Am Sonntag hatte ich Geburtstag und konnte den familiären Verpflichtungen nicht entkommen. Und sonst komme ich auch zu gar nichts mehr. Würde gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren, bin aber dieses WE in Berlin. Und danach gibt es auch noch ein paar Probleme. Werde wohl noch einige Wochen beim Biketreff aussetzen müssen. 
Von Kondition und verlernter Fahrtechnik ganz zu schweigen. Verdammt.
Werde mir woll mal ne Rolle kaufen und zu Hause stumpfsinnig vor mich hin treten.  
Gruß
Aloha


----------



## Bremsman (12. November 2006)

schade aloha !!! sag mal fährt dein mädel ein cannondale rush ????
könnte ich das evtl. mal probefahren ???? 
an die anderen !! 
1100 
rmv
gruß Bremsman


----------



## Aloha 699 (13. November 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:


> schade aloha !!! sag mal fährt dein mädel ein cannondale rush ????
> könnte ich das evtl. mal probefahren ????
> 
> gruß Bremsman



Ja, ein Rush 400. Must nur kurz anrufen. Freu mich auf nen Besuch

Aloha


----------



## Bremsman (13. November 2006)

werde mich bei dir melden und dir deine feder zurück bringen !!!
ist das ein "lady bike "????? oder ein ganz normales ????
kommt ihr heute in den vogel ????
bis dann gruß Bremsman


----------



## Aloha 699 (17. November 2006)

Ist ein ganz normales Rush, halt relativ klein.

Ich könnte endlich mal am Sonntag wieder (max. 2 Stunden) fahren, und jetzt lese ich, dass ihr in die Pfalz flüchtet. Verdammt.

Ist evtl. trotzdem jemand um 11 am Treff für eine kleine Hausrunde?

Aloha


----------



## LocoFanatic (17. November 2006)

ich will nicht am So in die Pfalz... aber ich bin noch nicht 100 % sicher, ob ich es am So überhaupt schaffe... aber wenn, könnte man So vorher (1000) kurz hier eine Nachricht hinterlassen... weil Lust ist da.


----------



## Ulli1169 (17. November 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> ich will nicht am So in die Pfalz... aber ich bin noch nicht 100 % sicher, ob ich es am So überhaupt schaffe... aber wenn, könnte man So vorher (1000) kurz hier eine Nachricht hinterlassen... weil Lust ist da. ich bin noch zu haben... für den Winterpokal  ich bringe nicht viele Punkte... aber Spaß... vlt findet sich ja eine Gruppe in KA... Laufen und MTB... aber vlt auch bald Hallentraining (fussi und so)... also... mtb-ka.de ??? (das ist eine Herausforderung...)



halle und spinning ... siehe emailverteiler. bist ja nie da wenn stammtisch ist.
laufen ist halt problematisch weil man dazu die leute nicht zusammenbekommt,
extra mim auto/rad zu einem lauftreff fahren ? hm.
gibt aber schon einige läufer im club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (17. November 2006)

wißt ihr eigentlich schon wo der startpunkt eurer pfalz-tour sein wird?

ich würd' nämlich ohnehin auch in die pfalz fahren ... also, hoffentlich ... denn momentan sehe ich schon eine nette erkältung auf mich zukommen. aber mal schauen, vielleicht krieg' ich ja tatsächlich noch vor jahresende eine dritte club-tour hin!


----------



## der-tick.de (17. November 2006)

dave schrieb:


> wißt ihr eigentlich schon wo der startpunkt eurer pfalz-tour sein wird?
> 
> ich würd' nämlich ohnehin auch in die pfalz fahren ... also, hoffentlich ... denn momentan sehe ich schon eine nette erkältung auf mich zukommen. aber mal schauen, vielleicht krieg' ich ja tatsächlich noch vor jahresende eine dritte club-tour hin!


Du weist, beim dritten mal musst du endgültig beitreten!


----------



## rohstrugel (18. November 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du weist, beim dritten mal musst du endgültig beitreten!


Das kann nicht sein ...
Das kann ich nicht glauben ...

Dave ein Vereinsmeier ...
Mensch Junge, es gibt noch sooo viele Dinge im Leben ...   

Pass bloss auf Dich auf


----------



## Flugrost (18. November 2006)

... nee, der Dave sieht mal ganz garnicht wie ein Vereinsheimer aus - der will nur spielen,


----------



## dave (18. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... nee, der Dave sieht mal ganz garnicht wie ein Vereinsheimer aus - der will nur spielen,



du weißt ja welcher spruch danach kommt, gelle?


> das hat er noch nie getan!


----------



## LocoFanatic (19. November 2006)

in Anbetracht der späten Stunde und meines daraus resultierenden Zustandes revidiere ich hiermit mein früheres Angebot:
Ich werde frühestens gegen 1400 ab RMVE fahren, aber auch dieses ist wetterabhängig... gutes Wetter -> Fahren, "schlechtes" Wetter -> Zuhause bleiben ^^


----------



## Lore (19. November 2006)

in Anbetracht der späten stund lass ich mal einen ziehen und revidiere ich die aussage von alko-loco und setzte zurm morgengraun eine lustige rundfahrt an in einer stund und also gegen 6 oder so.. ich bleib aber daheim und schlaf


----------



## dave (19. November 2006)

in anbetracht dessen keine antwort erhalten zu haben, spiele ich doch wieder mit den anderen. ist ja vielleicht doch eine club-only-tour ... 
hab' allerdings auch gesehen, dass eure tour auf der website ausgeschrieben ist und vermute, dass sich der start der tour nach der strecke richten wird, welche erst um 11 uhr beim RMVE spontan zusammengestellt wird.

hat sich aber ohnehin erledigt, da ich heute lieber die gelegenheit wahrnehmen werde mich mit ein paar heidelberger westalpencrossern zu treffen und ein wenig über den karten zu brüten.
vielleicht fahren wir uns ja trotzdem rund um neustadt über den weg ...


----------



## eL (19. November 2006)

tja dave.... so leicht kommscht du da nich rein..... in den verein......soll wohl nich sein......fahr halt doch lieber allein.....im sonnen schein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> tja dave.... so leicht kommscht du da nich rein..... in den verein......soll wohl nich sein......fahr halt doch lieber allein.....im sonnen schein....



wow, eL der poet!  
ich muss nur noch am sonnenschein arbeiten, das hat heute nicht so ganz klappen wollen ...

@club: 
seid ihr noch gefahren? der regen kam ja schon vormittags und nicht erst im laufe des nachmittags wie vorhergesagt. grün-weiß von der kalmit war auf jeden fall recht feucht!


----------



## Bremsman (30. November 2006)

so liebe radsport freunde 
es wird wieder früher dunkel !!  
wenn interesse besteht wir haben in rüppurr die sport halle der ried schule zur verfügung !!
wer also dienstags abends ab 20. 00 uhr bis 22.00uhr 
was für seine fitness tun will sollte erscheinen !!werden in der ersten stunde bisschen gym und bauch und rücken muskulatur trainieren ....bis hin zur schnellkraft  
im anschluß werden wir noch ein bisschen fuß oder basket ball spielen !!
also bis bald 
gruß Bremsman


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. Dezember 2006)

@ Di: So oft ich kann, werde ich da sein.
@ "nachher": die Zeit sagt alles aus ^^ werde also um 1100 noch im Bettchen liegen. Vlt später eine kleine Runde.
(@Lore:wer ist eigentlich "Alko-Loco" ??? ^^)


----------



## Ulli1169 (4. Dezember 2006)

und noch was neues: die trikots sind nun endlich da. 
infos und abholung bei adrian


----------



## Ulli1169 (14. Dezember 2006)

Spinning startet ! Auch fÃ¼r Nichtmitglieder !

5 euro pro session inkl. trainer und danach sauna !

Kostenloses EinfÃ¼hrungstraining mit Einweisung und allem Drum und Dran, um sich an ein Spinning-Rad zu gewÃ¶hnen. Treffpunkt am Freitag 15.12. ist im Eingang vom Fitness Forum um 19:15 Uhr, damit wir pÃ¼nktlich anfangen kÃ¶nnen! 

Was ihr alles braucht:
- Radhose, Trikot
- Schuhe fÃ¼r SPD Klickpedale, oder Sportschuhe zum fahren mit Schlaufe
- Trinkflasche!!
- kleines Handtuch fÃ¼r den SchweiÃ
- Duschzeug, Handtuch
- Saunahandtuch, etc.

Die weiteren 10 Termine werden dann nÃ¤chsten Freitag (22.12.06) mit 50 â¬ als Pauschalbetrag bezahlt!

wer interesse hat : mich anschreiben.

gruss ulli


----------



## Aloha 699 (28. Dezember 2006)

Ja was ist denn los mit den MTBlern aus Khe. Seid ihr alle im Winterschlaf oder habt vor lauter Spinning vergessen wie das auf einem richtigen Fahrrad funktioniert?

Findet am Sonntag eine kleine Silvesterrunde statt? Ich hoffe mal wieder Kenny, Bremsman und Co. zu treffen. 

Sollte es nicht klappen, dann allen einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes Downhill-, Freeride-, Dirt-, Race- und Trailjahr 2007 

Aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. Dezember 2006)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Ja was ist denn los mit den MTBlern aus Khe. Seid ihr alle im Winterschlaf oder habt vor lauter Spinning vergessen wie das auf einem richtigen Fahrrad funktioniert?
> 
> Findet am Sonntag eine kleine Silvesterrunde statt? Ich hoffe mal wieder Kenny, Bremsman und Co. zu treffen.
> 
> ...



Auch dir einen guten Rutsch. Einige der MTB-Ler sind hoch in dem Norden... Da kann man auch die Silvesterraketen des Nachbarortes sehen... 
Ich werde auch eine Silvesterrunde fahren, aber das wohl in den Müggelbergen bei Berlin. 
Derzeit lebe der Harz als CC Revier hoch.


----------



## Aloha 699 (23. Februar 2007)

Hier mal wieder ein Wiederbelebungsversuch unseres Threads, zumindest solange noch kalendarischer Winter angesagt ist.

Hat jemand die Bilder von der Tour letzten Sonntag? Ich hoffe die werden auf die Club-Homepage gestellt.
Ich hab erst mal zwei Tage gebraucht um mich wieder normal bewegen zu können. 

Gruß an alle 

Aloha


----------



## Bremsman (24. Februar 2007)

ja, Ich mach auch mit...
war eine echt gute Tour....aloha..bin Stolz auf Dich.....bist am So wieder 
dabei ???? Kenny meinte wenn Wetter passt ist er auch dabei... 
also bis Bald...
BM


----------



## Aloha 699 (26. Februar 2007)

Hi Bremsman,
ich wollte am WE meinen Downhiller fertig machen. Die Bremsflüssigkeit war zu wechseln. Und, was soll ich sagen, einen Moment nicht aufgepasst, und die Beläge waren verölt. Verdammt.  
Jetzt muss ich mal wieder Ersatzteile bestellen. Egal, bis zum Wildbadauftakt ist alles wieder ok.

Biketreff ist sicher ins Wasser gefallen, oder? 

Aloha


----------



## Lore (26. Februar 2007)

salle

mein downhiller geht jetzt !!!
ich würd dann bei der nächsten 30km luschen tour mitfahren 
oder eben ne reine dh tour mit euch downhillern


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

Also mein Downhillfully braucht noch eine Woche... Da fehlt noch ne weiche Feder und ein Steuersatz. 
Aber mein DH Hardtail ist Einsatzbereit und hat schon mehrere DH-Tracks dieses Jahr unter die Stollen bekommen.


----------



## Aloha 699 (26. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also mein Downhillfully braucht noch eine Woche... Da fehlt noch ne weiche Feder und ein Steuersatz.
> Aber mein DH Hardtail ist Einsatzbereit und hat schon mehrere DH-Tracks dieses Jahr unter die Stollen bekommen.



Ja Tick, dann pack mal dein DH-Hardtail in den Van, und komm zum Biketreff. Du bist doch noch im Club, oder? 
Du könntest natürlich auch mal eine Freeride-Runde als Guide in der Pfalz anbieten. 

Aloha


----------



## Lore (26. Februar 2007)

dann lasst uns ma treffen wenns wetter wieder passt und bissl in der gegend shredden gehn, oder evtl sogar nach wildbad oder todtnau fahren  aber fürs erste wäre strommasten oder der kasten ausreichend.

wer kommt heut in vogel?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Ja Tick, dann pack mal dein DH-Hardtail in den Van, und komm zum Biketreff. Du bist doch noch im Club, oder?
> Du könntest natürlich auch mal eine Freeride-Runde als Guide in der Pfalz anbieten.
> 
> Aloha


Übernächstes WE gehts nach Wildbad, zumindest bei ausreichender Witterung.


----------



## Lore (26. September 2007)

Techniktraining im Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2007)

Leider kann ich meinen Highscore von 5800 in Level 5 nich speichern.


----------



## Lore (28. September 2007)

ich frag mich wie man da 8 Mio punkte bekommen kann... ich schaff max 18000.


----------



## Don Stefano (28. September 2007)

Es gibt von Level zu Level immer mehr Punkte und die Zeit wird immer länger. Man muss halt ordentlich üben. Gus hat sogar über 9 Mio!


----------



## LocoFanatic (16. Dezember 2007)

http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/


----------



## black soul (17. Dezember 2007)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/



?????


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Dezember 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> ?????


Da pushed halt einer den Fred. Und um Worte zu sparen reicht doch ne Referenzierung.
Andere Schreiben da einfasch nur ein Punkt, Loki halt nen Link.


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Dezember 2007)

.. .. ..


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Dezember 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> .. .. ..


Nein nein... Einer reicht!


----------



## Lore (17. Dezember 2007)

naaa tolllolollloll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2007)

Ist in letzter Zeit wirklich auffällig still geworden.


----------



## Lore (17. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist in letzter Zeit wirklich auffällig still geworden.


es war ja auch sommer
ich glaub loki wollte nur aufs hallentraining hinweisen, das ich denn au ma besuchen werd


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Dezember 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> es war ja auch sommer
> ich glaub loki wollte nur aufs hallentraining hinweisen, das ich denn au ma besuchen werd


Ist nicht gerade Winter?  
Haben zu viele Leute im Club mittlerweile Flutlichtbeleuchtung am Lenker das Sie nicht mehr Schreiben, sondern auch Nachts noch auf dem Trail unterwegs sind? 

Ich bin noch 13 Tage Mitglied.


----------



## black soul (17. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin noch 13 Tage Mitglied.



und dann ? ohne glied


----------



## andi1969 (17. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist in letzter Zeit wirklich auffällig still geworden.



TOT ist bessergesagt ....Existiert da überhaupt noch was


----------



## Lore (17. Dezember 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> und dann ? ohne glied



ja.., biste dann ne richtige frau oder beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> und dann ? ohne glied


Oh.... So ein "Alter Sack" und noch immer so versaut...  
Aber klar, war ja ne Steilvorlage!  

Kennt ihr den Rabiner bei Robin Hood in Strumpfhosen? Bei dem lass ich ne Beschneidung durchführen.


----------



## speedygonzales (18. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> TOT ist bessergesagt ....Existiert da überhaupt noch was



Die sind doch alle zu beschäftigt mit der Trailpflege, daraum kommen sie nicht zum schreiben..  
*duckundweg*


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> TOT ist bessergesagt ....Existiert da überhaupt noch was


Im Forum sind sie TOT! Aber auf den Trails mehr als Lebendig. Auch wenn sich die Ausrichtung zu sehr auf CC / Marathon konzentirert. Bloß nicht dne Sattel verstellen, schnell weiter... keine Zeit verliehren, KM Fressen.... 
Zumindest was ich höre.


----------



## Ulli1169 (19. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Im Forum sind sie TOT! Aber auf den Trails mehr als Lebendig. Auch wenn sich die Ausrichtung zu sehr auf CC / Marathon konzentirert. Bloß nicht dne Sattel verstellen, schnell weiter... keine Zeit verliehren, KM Fressen....
> Zumindest was ich höre.



wie .... du hörst noch was so weit wie du immer hinterherfährst ?  

aber mal was anderes: ein paar clubtrikots harren noch der abholung und liegen hier bei mir zuhause rum. von den trikots welche ohne vorbestellung
geordert worden sind um die nächste rabattstaffel zu erreichen ist nur noch eines in L (kurzarm) zu haben - falls jemand intersse hat - bei mir melden. 

und was ich so gehört habe gibts im frühjahr eine skifreizeit !

bis dann
ulli


----------



## black soul (19. Dezember 2007)

> wenn sich die Ausrichtung zu sehr auf CC / Marathon konzentirert. Bloß nicht dne Sattel verstellen, schnell weiter... keine Zeit verliehren, KM Fressen....



treffer ...-versenkt. keiner hat interesse an den richtig harten sachen  



> Aber auf den Trails mehr als Lebendig.



Rischtiisch !!

aber wer weiss, vielleicht findet sich mal ein relaxes grüppchen welches nicht auf km oder zeit fährt, sondern auf spasssssss.


----------



## Ulli1169 (28. Dezember 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> aber wer weiss, vielleicht findet sich mal ein relaxes grüppchen welches nicht auf km oder zeit fährt, sondern auf spasssssss.



jup. die gibts; aber vorsicht ! es soll vorkommen dass selbst da welche
hinten rausfallen


----------



## black soul (28. Dezember 2007)

hmmm, hinten runterfallen kenn ich ja.
muss ich das verstehen? irgend ein tiefer, mir noch verborgener sinn ?


----------



## Ulli1169 (2. Januar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> hmmm, hinten runterfallen kenn ich ja.
> muss ich das verstehen? irgend ein tiefer, mir noch verborgener sinn ?



ok, ich gebe einen hinweis - es hat nichts mit harndrang zu tun.


----------



## Lore (2. Januar 2008)

hey Ulli, momento, Wiki sagt:
"*Harn* beziehungsweise Urin ist ein flüssiges Exkrement (= Ausscheidung). Bei der Bildung in den Nieren und der Lagerung in der Blase ist Urin beim gesunden Menschen noch völlig keimfrei. Da die untere Harnröhre jedoch nicht keimfrei ist, enthält Urin beim Austritt bis zu 10.000 Keime pro Milliliter. Es wird in der Niere gebildet und in der Blase gesammelt. Von dort wird es über die Harnröhre (= untere Harnwege) abgeleitet. Beim Mann enden diese an der Penisspitze (...)"

aber hier gehts doch ums "hinten rausfallen"


----------



## black soul (2. Januar 2008)

ok, ich steh auf der leitung. hinweis 2 bitte......
du bist schuld wenn ich diese woche nicht mehr schlafen kann.
und veräppel mich nicht !!!!!! 

haaa, 76228 rüppurr ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (8. Januar 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> ok, ich steh auf der leitung. hinweis 2 bitte......
> du bist schuld wenn ich diese woche nicht mehr schlafen kann.
> und veräppel mich nicht !!!!!!
> 
> haaa, 76228 rüppurr ??



habe grade gesehen, dass ab heute wieder hallentraing ist. 
da wird es wohl das problem des hinten rausfallens nicht geben.


----------



## Lore (8. Januar 2008)

Ulli1169 schrieb:


> habe grade gesehen, dass ab heute wieder hallentraing ist.
> da wird es wohl das problem des hinten rausfallens nicht geben.



abwarten


----------



## Aloha 699 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier muss doch der MTB-Karlsruhe-Thread wiederbelebt werden. Sind denn alle direkt von der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit in den Winterschlaf gefallen?

Zu meinem allergrößten Entsetzen musste ich letzte Woche feststellen, dass der schöne Kicker am TMS dem Erdboden gleichgemacht wurde. Der ehemals kleine Wurzelpfad ist jetzt glatt und breit. Ein Neubau ist also nicht mehr möglich.

Wie sind die überhaupt mit so massivem Gerät dorthin gekommen? 

Im Rahmen der alljährlichen "Holzernte" wird uns da noch so manche Überraschung erwarten.

Aloha


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Oktober 2008)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Hier muss doch der MTB-Karlsruhe-Thread wiederbelebt werden. Sind denn alle direkt von der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit in den Winterschlaf gefallen?



tut mir leid, das ganze Karslruher/Brusl MTB-Revier gehört mittlerweile der Ehrenwerte Brasilianer familia, und der Expansionskurs geht weiter, im Auge ist mittlerweile das Pfälzer Revier..

Bei fragen und Anregungen, wenden Sie sich vertrauensvoll an die Don´s im Brasilianischen Fred


----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> tut mir leid, das ganze Karslruher/Brusl MTB-Revier gehört mittlerweile der Ehrenwerte Brasilianer familia, und der Expansionskurs geht weiter, im Auge ist mittlerweile das Pfälzer Revier..
> 
> Bei fragen und Anregungen, wenden Sie sich vertrauensvoll an die Don´s im Brasilianischen Fred



*Speedy reiß bitte nicht immer so die Klappe auf in fremden Threads ok * das kriegen wieder nur Einige in den falschen Hals


----------



## kermit* (30. Oktober 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> tut mir leid, das ganze Karslruher/Brusl MTB-Revier gehört mittlerweile der Ehrenwerte Brasilianer familia, und der Expansionskurs geht weiter, im Auge ist mittlerweile das Pfälzer Revier..
> 
> Bei fragen und Anregungen, wenden Sie sich vertrauensvoll an die Don´s im Brasilianischen Fred



Über den Inhalt muss ich ja nichts sagen, aber:

Ein Mindestmaß an korrekter Rechtschreibung wäre doch sicher kein Fehler, oder? 


Bezüglich:


speedygonzales schrieb:


> Don´s


siehe hier


----------



## kermit* (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde den edit-Button grad leider nicht, deshalb neuer Post (sorry dafür...)

Bitte meinen Post nicht falsch verstehen! Wollte niemand persönlich angreifen, sondern einfach nur bitten, ein bisschen mehr die deutsche Rechtschreibung zu beachten, oder gilt die bei euch Gelbfiaßlern nicht?!


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ich finde den edit-Button grad leider nicht, deshalb neuer Post (sorry dafür...)
> 
> Bitte meinen Post nicht falsch verstehen! Wollte niemand persönlich angreifen, sondern einfach nur bitten, ein bisschen mehr die deutsche Rechtschreibung zu beachten, oder gilt die bei euch Gelbfiaßlern nicht?!


Bei den Gelbfüßlern würde man jetzt "Schnautze Lev!" brüllen und das feststellen das es Kelme war... Such mal nach Posts von EEERRRIIIICCCCC im Forum, dann weißt du was schlechte Rächtschraibun ist! Also lass gut sien, solang man die Posts noch versteht.


----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bei den Gelbfüßlern würde man jetzt "Schnautze Lev!" brüllen ...



Oh ja - das passt - können wir den Spruch nicht einfach  adaptieren..."Schnauze Speedy!" 
Aber ich glaube er würde es falsch verstehen und könnte beleidigt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (31. Oktober 2008)

@ mtb-karlsruhe.de-Leute: habe für den Winterpokal ein Team gestartet, wer mitmachen möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## Aloha 699 (12. November 2008)

Wie wäre es mal mit einem NightRide unter der Woche?

Vorschlag: Montag 17.11.

Treffpunkt: Vereinsheim Rüppurr

ca 1 1/2 Stunden (aber nicht nur Waldautobahn). Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Aloha


----------



## liquidnight (21. Dezember 2008)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem NightRide unter der Woche ?


  Da wäre ich dabei.  Jetzt sind eh erstmal Ferien, da sind die Sporthallen zu ---> abends mehr Zeit.  Müssten wir halt nochmal nen neuen Termin finden.


----------

